# Photo journal of King my chocolate red nose APBT (ongoing updates!)



## STiLL WILL

*King's photo journal: my growing APBT (ongoing updates!)*

*UPDATED OCTOBER 15, 2014 - 19 & 20 MONTH PICS! POST #408 (click here)*

Hey guys!

Not going to waste time with words, you can find the story on my boy King in my intro thread here: http://www.gopitbull.com/introduction-forum/62666-hello-central-coast-ca-slo-county.html

This will be an ongoing thread with picture updates so check back often!

His name is King, and he's my chocolate red nose APBT born on February 3, 2013. His lines are Castillo/Boogieman/LarSan/Wilrox. 

Pedigree name is "Miller's King" and you can find his ped here:

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [450029] :: MILLER'S KING

King @ *2 weeks*:










King @ *4 weeks*:










King @ *6 weeks*:










King @ *8 weeks*: [when I first got him home]


























































King @ *9 weeks*:










King @ *10 weeks*:










King @ *11 weeks*:


















King @ *12 weeks*:










King @ *13 weeks*: (5/5/2013)


























King @ *14 weeks*: (5/12/2013)










King @ *15 weeks*: (5/19/2013)










King @ *16 weeks*: (5/26/2013)










King @ *17 weeks*: (6/2/2013)










King @ *18 weeks*: (6/9/2013)










King @ *19 weeks*: (6/16/2013)










King @ *20 weeks*: (6/23/2013)










King @ *21 weeks*: (6/30/2013)










King @ *22 weeks*: (7/7/2013)










King @ *23 weeks*: (7/14/2013)










King @ *6 months*: (7/21/2013)










King @ *7 months*: (8/25/2013)










King @ *8 months*: (09/22/2013)










King @*9 months*: (10/27/2013)










King @*10 months*: (11/24/2013)










King @*11 months*: (1/3/2014)










King @*1 year*: (2/3/2014)










King @*1.5 years*: (8/3/2014)










Cheers!


----------



## rabbit

I'm a visual person and so I really enjoy progress threads and plus your pup is adorable. He also looks as though he'll be a very handsome dog. I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

oh he looks utterly adorabull!!! i love him, new fav of mine! and i see what u did there with king wearin kong LOL


----------



## Princesspaola21

How adorable!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

rabbit said:


> I'm a visual person and so I really enjoy progress threads and plus your pup is adorable. He also looks as though he'll be a very handsome dog. I can't wait to see more.


Thank you! He is growing a lot faster than I anticipated haha, but he's also the biggest of his littermates.



Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> oh he looks utterly adorabull!!! i love him, new fav of mine! and i see what u did there with king wearin kong LOL


Thank you! HAHA you know it's funny you bring that up about the Kong collar....when i picked him up @ Delta Cargo and first put it on him I slapped my forehead and realized what I UNINTENTIONALLY did there with the King KONG lol.

Comparison pic of King and his father Tito:


----------



## STiLL WILL

Princesspaola21 said:


> How adorable!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!


----------



## ::::COACH::::

I am a huge red dog lover sooooooo I love him!  look forward to watching him grow up!


----------



## Rudy4747

I was just talking about the swoygers dot on a different thread. Nice lil guy.


----------



## STiLL WILL

::::COACH:::: said:


> I am a huge red dog lover sooooooo I love him!  look forward to watching him grow up!


 thank you! Trust me, you'll be seeing A LOT of King in this thread!!



Rudy4747 said:


> I was just talking about the swoygers dot on a different thread. Nice lil guy.


Yeah Kim (Swogger) has definitely produced some FINE pits....I was sad when she announced her retirement from breeding. She actually mentored Elizabeth Miller of Real Deal Chocolates who I got King from.

Before making my move on King, I actually wanted to place a deposit on Kim's Gideon x Doolittle 2012 breeding but was a week too late and all pups were sold. Gideon is probably one of my favorite Castillo males along with his father. I believe Gideon is now with Gods Of The Cosmos Kennels(GOTCK) producing some really nice chocolate and fawn Castillo pits.


----------



## Ashley

He's gorgeous!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

BluSoldier said:


> He's gorgeous!!


Thank you!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Awww he's so cute


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica

Very handsome pup!


----------



## STiLL WILL

kg420 said:


> Awww he's so cute





Jazzy&Veronica said:


> Very handsome pup!


 Thank you! Trying to enjoy every day while he's a puppy lol.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Passed out today with his toys all around him. He likes to think the rubberized dumbells are his too lol. Definition of a spoiled pup! lol


----------



## STiLL WILL

A few pictures of the little monster today.

Today would mark the 7th day after getting his ears cropped by Dr. LaBounty. They are healing nicely!


































...and his signature pose lol:


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

He's a really nice looking puppy.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

very photogenic pup id say!


----------



## STiLL WILL

RedNoseAPBT said:


> He's a really nice looking puppy.


Thanks 



Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> very photogenic pup id say!


Haha I wish he would stay put for more than a second so I could take better shots


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

STiLL WILL said:


> Haha I wish he would stay put for more than a second so I could take better shots


if hes anything like my girl, it wont get any easier to get good shots. lol
shes too fast


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Love his crop  looks great on him!! And yeah....the pictures just get harder and harder to take...lol! We all just need high tech cameras!


----------



## Rock Pit

King is so handsome. Loving watching him grow up.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> if hes anything like my girl, it wont get any easier to get good shots. lol
> shes too fast


Haha well he must be exactly like you're girl bc he is damn near impossible to shoot sometimes.



::::COACH:::: said:


> Love his crop  looks great on him!! And yeah....the pictures just get harder and harder to take...lol! We all just need high tech cameras!


Thanks!  Yeah crops on my dogs have always thrown for me for a loop within the first 2-3 days bc I'm so anxious about how they will end up healing like lol. Can't wait for King to start filling out his ears body wise lol. He's already got a big face haha. Yeah I guess I'll have to add "POSE KING!!" to his ongoing list of commands lmao.



Rock Pit said:


> King is so handsome. Loving watching him grow up.


Thank you! It's always bittersweet to see one of my pups grow...I want the cuteness always lol. However, when I see pictures of his father I can't help but get excited about my future!

King has a way of giving me poses that are 100% reminiscent of his father, Tito. Here is his father @ 6 months(left) and King @ little over 13 wks:










Oh and I LOVE Amazon lol. Addicted? Probably. Picked up a few(3 lol) of these fans. Total lifesavers during the summer! And only like $12-13 a piece!!










Spoiled pup!! Lol


----------



## STiLL WILL

Happy Mother's Day to all the mothers! 

King turned 14 weeks today, here are the obligatory pictures:

Hanging out with mama on Mother's Day!


















Keeping the dining room floors nice and warm lol


















His face when I ask him "Are you hungry???" He knows exactly what that means lol.


















King is finally learning "Speak!" made big progress today shaping that command on the clicker with him. He learns so quickly. I'll try to upload a video soon!


----------



## rabbit

King just might be my favorite puppy on gp. I love him.


----------



## STiLL WILL

rabbit said:


> King just might be my favorite puppy on gp. I love him.




Thank you! Sutures on his ears scheduled to be taken out this week and his FINAL puppy parvo/distemper shot scheduled next Monday---means I get to take this little guy out to the beach and hope he poses still for a couple seconds for me to keep updating this thread haha!


----------



## Firehazard

Nice pup, awesome shots!! He's turning out real nice ... GREEAT choice on the kind of ear crop, if any.. thats the one. Congratulations, he's a cool lil guy for sure.


----------



## Iceball

I love him. Love to crop too


----------



## STiLL WILL

Firehazard said:


> Nice pup, awesome shots!! He's turning out real nice ... GREEAT choice on the kind of ear crop, if any.. thats the one. Congratulations, he's a cool lil guy for sure.


Thank you! Means a lot coming from you! 

When I went in for his crop @ La Bounty Vet Clinic I wanted a crop in between a show and a short crop....they had the exact crop I wanted and called it their "Vito" crop(I guess named after one of their beloved client's dogs).

As I was carrying King out of the office post-crop surgery, Dr. La Bounty mentioned to me that I might have been blessed with a dog that would need little to no taping after the sutures would be removed------it's definitely looking like King's ears have healed damn near perfect. I'll get a better idea when the sutures are off this week.

Can't wait to run this little guy around different places! Pictures will be coming plenty soon....


----------



## STiLL WILL

Iceball said:


> I love him. Love to crop too


thank you!


----------



## STiLL WILL

A little flirtpole session with mama(my gf) before dinner...

King flirtpole mini session 5/13/13 part 01 - YouTube


----------



## Luna-Blue

STiLL WILL said:


> A little flirtpole session with mama(my gf) before dinner...
> 
> King flirtpole mini session 5/13/13 part 01 - YouTube


King is so cute! That looks like the Squishey Face Flirt Pole?! How do you like it so far? Durable and a good design? The bungie cord is legit?

Flirt Pole Dog Exercise Toy


----------



## redog

STiLL WILL said:


> A little flirtpole session with mama(my gf) before dinner...
> 
> King flirtpole mini session 5/13/13 part 01 - YouTube


That's really good! Nows your chance to work on simple commands, see when he gave her the toy? Use a command there, to give or drop. He was confused when offered it again so use a command to have it, or go ahead and get it. Let him win once in a while too, that will make it a lot more fun for him


----------



## STiLL WILL

Luna-Blue said:


> King is so cute! That looks like the Squishey Face Flirt Pole?! How do you like it so far? Durable and a good design? The bungie cord is legit?
> 
> Flirt Pole Dog Exercise Toy


Yes it is  It's super durable, the only thing I'll ever have to replace is the toy at the end lol.



redog said:


> That's really good! Nows your chance to work on simple commands, see when he gave her the toy? Use a command there, to give or drop. He was confused when offered it again so use a command to have it, or go ahead and get it. Let him win once in a while too, that will make it a lot more fun for him


Oh he's getting there lol. I dont know if you heard in the video, but we are using "gimme" as the release command. At the moment we're not to hard on him for not releasing immediately because, well, he is still a pup and the flirt pole is a "high demand" toy for him---meaning as soon as he sees it he goes insane waiting(or trying to lol) for us to allow him to play with it. He knows "GET IT" but gf forgot to use it in that video. With his squeaker toys and his chuck it ball, he also knows "BRING IT!" which is awesome given his age.

I have been shaping him to learn "Gimme" gradually using a medium desire toy(squeaker/rubber nylabone) and putting a training treat right at his nose to release the toy then tagging it with "Gimme" with correct reinforcement coming from the clicker of course. Out of all my pitbull puppies I've ever had, he's gotta be the quickest learner.

Over the weekend, with expectations on the low end, I decided to give "SPEAK!" a go. Mind you, we have NEVER done a speaking exercise ever. He seriously nailed it within 20 mins, with minimal clicker. I'll try to get video of that next. I think I probably starting tagging speak within 5 mins of the exercise and boom he was barking on command. King trips me out lol.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Practicing "SPEAK" with King a this morning:

King "SPEAK" 05-15-13 - YouTube


----------



## Luna-Blue

STiLL WILL said:


> Practicing "SPEAK" with King a this morning:
> 
> King "SPEAK" 05-15-13 - YouTube


I love him. What is your address. I won't steal him I promise :roll:upruns::doggy:


----------



## Rock Pit

I love the videos!


----------



## STiLL WILL

Luna-Blue said:


> I love him. What is your address. I won't steal him I promise :roll:upruns::doggy:


HAHA! 



Rock Pit said:


> I love the videos!


Thank you!

Stitches came off his ears today, looking good! I'll post updated pictures soon!


----------



## Aays06

He's a nice looking pup.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Aays06 said:


> He's a nice looking pup.


Thank you!


----------



## STiLL WILL

Today I FINALLY got to coordinate with one of my best friends and arrange a play date with his show & agility female Aussie named Sugar and King!

Needless to say, they definitely hit it off! Besties haha

Here's a picture:










Here's also a video link to the play session I put up on Youtube:

King & Sugar play date 05-18-2013 - YouTube


----------



## iamtonyk

How old is he now? He is a good looking boy


----------



## STiLL WILL

iamtonyk said:


> How old is he now? He is a good looking boy


Thanks! He'll be 15 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Aays06

STiLL WILL said:


> Today I FINALLY got to coordinate with one of my best friends and arrange a play date with his show & agility female Aussie named Sugar and King!
> 
> Needless to say, they definitely hit it off! Besties haha
> 
> Here's a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's also a video link to the play session I put up on Youtube:
> 
> King & Sugar play date 05-18-2013 - YouTube


He looks like he is licking his chops for the other dog lol.


----------



## American_Pit13

Great looking guy!


----------



## Kain

are you aware that your dog has mastered Air bending?


----------



## STiLL WILL

Aays06 said:


> He looks like he is licking his chops for the other dog lol.


Hahaha never realized it until now!



American_Pit13 said:


> Great looking guy!


Thank you! 



Kain said:


> are you aware that your dog has mastered Air bending?


LOL!

He's also mastered the art of eating too


----------



## STiLL WILL

King officially 15 weeks today. :roll:


----------



## STiLL WILL

King got the last of his puppy distemper/parvo shots today @ the vet.

Today he tipped the scale @ 26.8 lbs.

Here's a picture of him waiting patiently in the room for his favorite doctor with me lol


----------



## STiLL WILL

Well, the meatball turned 4 months yesterday!


----------



## STiLL WILL

Had to snap this cute one this morning...just waking up, eye boogers and all lol


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

OMG...he is gorgeous!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

*Bella*Blu* said:


> OMG...he is gorgeous!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!! :roll:


----------



## Luna-Blue

King's lookin' good Matt! The crop went well! :cheers:


----------



## STiLL WILL

Luna-Blue said:


> King's lookin' good Matt! The crop went well! :cheers:


Thanks Blake! 

Definitely happy with his LaBounty ears! Now my primary vet(not the vet that cropped King) is referring everyone inquiring about ear crops to me after seeing this guy lol. I've probably referred 5 people to Dr. LaBounty in the past month from my primary vet haha...


----------



## STiLL WILL

17 weeks today and got the official all clear by my vet to take him everywhere...woohoo!

Picture from our trail walk today:


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

He is so gorgeous 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

*Bella*Blu* said:


> He is so gorgeous


Thank you!!


----------



## STiLL WILL

Took King out to the beach this morning...his first time EVER! He was on sensory overload haha, but he loved it.

I decided to do about 30 mins worth of training with King while we were out there, just to get his focus sharpened a little more with distractions(new sounds/smells, people/dogs walking by) and he did SO well.

picture from today:


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

Omg I'm in love with him!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dylroche1

where is that beach at? looks awesome!


----------



## STiLL WILL

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Omg I'm in love with him!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol he's a hit at the vet office


----------



## STiLL WILL

dylroche1 said:


> where is that beach at? looks awesome!


That's Morro Bay Beach...central coast California  Lucky to have this place a 5 min drive away from my house!

If you randomly catch the newest VIAGRA commercial where the dude lights a bonfire at the beach, that's Morro Bay lol. The rock is in the background.


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

I am sure he is! Bella is center of attention too, I love it  lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dylroche1

STiLL WILL said:


> That's Morro Bay Beach...central coast California  Lucky to have this place a 5 min drive away from my house!
> 
> If you randomly catch the newest VIAGRA commercial where the dude lights a bonfire at the beach, that's Morro Bay lol. The rock is in the background.


Haha that commercial lol! Yes looking at your pic and that commercial looks like it was shot in that spot haha


----------



## STiLL WILL

dylroche1 said:


> Haha that commercial lol! Yes looking at your pic and that commercial looks like it was shot in that spot haha


haha and while we're off topic:

VIAGRA TV Commercial ? VIAGRA® (sildenafil citrate)

LMAO


----------



## Pink

He's adorable, and his crop looks really nice.


----------



## STiLL WILL

*Bella*Blu* said:


> I am sure he is! Bella is center of attention too, I love it  lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I love Bella! 



Pink said:


> He's adorable, and his crop looks really nice.


Thank you! If I can be completely honest, I believe one of the pictures I used to show the vet the style of crop I wanted was one you took of TORQUE! He's such a beautiful (ripped!) boy!


----------



## STiLL WILL

King counting down the days until the bigger bed his mommy(my gf) ordered comes in lol....










Poster boy of a spoiled dog. lol


----------



## Kain

Remember how I said your puppy has master air bending because of the arrow on his chest?

Well apparently mine has too. I just realized he has an arrow on his nose! lol


----------



## STiLL WILL

Kain said:


> Remember how I said your puppy has master air bending because of the arrow on his chest?
> 
> Well apparently mine has too. I just realized he has an arrow on his nose! lol


Haha I see it!!

Your pup's so cute. All white is so nice to look at! Like a mini Dogo Argentino 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pink

STiLL WILL said:


> Thank you! If I can be completely honest, I believe one of the pictures I used to show the vet the style of crop I wanted was one you took of TORQUE! He's such a beautiful (ripped!) boy!


Well then no wonder why they turned out so nice. 

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

Thank you Still Will  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

Pink said:


> Well then no wonder why they turned out so nice.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment.


Haha well duuh! 



*Bella*Blu* said:


> Thank you Still Will
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You can call me Matt.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Beautiful day out here, decided to do some training again at the beach with Kingster. He was such an attraction on the pier lol, had to move to the beach to do actual training.


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

Ok Matt, and I'm Tammy...I swear I fall for king every time you post a pic!! So stunning!!!

SN: I don't think I can post any more pics, keep getting an error about exceeding my limit 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

This is my absolute favorite pic of King (hope this quotes the right one)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

Nope, it didn't work :-/ ugh

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Ok Matt, and I'm Tammy...I swear I fall for king every time you post a pic!! So stunning!!!
> 
> SN: I don't think I can post any more pics, keep getting an error about exceeding my limit
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





*Bella*Blu* said:


> This is my absolute favorite pic of King (hope this quotes the right one)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





*Bella*Blu* said:


> Nope, it didn't work :-/ ugh
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Haha no worries Tammy nice to meet you!

You can just tell me what post # the picture is on. 

Stay tuned for an 18th week picture of King today!


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

Nice to meet you too...#56 is the one!

I can't seem to be able to post any more pics, says exceeding my limit 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Nice to meet you too...#56 is the one!
> 
> I can't seem to be able to post any more pics, says exceeding my limit
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OHH yess I think I will keep that his default picture on his pedigree page for a while.


----------



## STiLL WILL

As of last Sunday, King hit 18 weeks!

As of yesterday's vet checkup, he's at 32.5 lbs.


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

Omg!!! He stole my heart...sooo handsome!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Omg!!! He stole my heart...sooo handsome!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Thanks Tammy!


----------



## STiLL WILL

Beautiful beach day!

A few quick ones I snapped of the monster.

Love how he self "stacks" these days lol. (2nd picture down)


























He still is trying to figure out the water part at the beach though LOL. He doesn't run away from it, but he doesn't really go for it either haha.


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

More amazing pics of an amazing boy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

I'm loving the pictures of King.


----------



## STiLL WILL

*Bella*Blu* said:


> More amazing pics of an amazing boy!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





RedNoseAPBT said:


> I'm loving the pictures of King.


Thank you both!


----------



## STiLL WILL

Another beautiful day yesterday, so another beach session with Kingster.

This time, King got his FIRST SWIMMING LESSON----on his own haha. There's a stream at the beach that is mostly shallow, but a few parts can get as deep as 3ft. Well, King jumped right in thinking he'd he'd still be on his feet. NOPE! Big "plunk!" followed by a splash and the look on his face was unforgettable lol. The "Oh SHIT! MISSION ABORT! MISSION ABORT!!" face and then instinctively doggy paddled his way out with the quickness. First time he's ever had to swim, and what a way to do it lol. I wish I wouldve got it in pictures, but I have some pictures I took after he dunked himself. Funny guy.

"you knew it was that deep, and didn't tell me---thanks dad."










Various other pics of the wet pup screwin around waiting and chasing dried seaweed that would blow in the wind.


----------



## Luna-Blue

King's looking good Matt! Gotta love that Cali weather :cheers: I hate not living near a beach


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

I can't get enough of King! Oh my, toooo handsome!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

Luna-Blue said:


> King's looking good Matt! Gotta love that Cali weather :cheers: I hate not living near a beach


Thanks Blake!! 

Yeah it's hard to live away from the water if you grew up next to it that's for sure! lol

He's slowly becoming one hell of a beach dog haha


----------



## STiLL WILL

*Bella*Blu* said:


> I can't get enough of King! Oh my, toooo handsome!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha thanks more to come!


----------



## STiLL WILL

took some video of the meatball's favorite game: bark and chase me around the kitchen island until I tell him to sit lol. :hammer: :roll:

1 of King's favorite games - YouTube


----------



## Luna-Blue

STiLL WILL said:


> took some video of the meatball's favorite game: bark and chase me around the kitchen island until I tell him to sit lol. :hammer: :roll:
> 
> 1 of King's favorite games - YouTube


Haha I love it when they can't get traction on tile etc...wheels are turning but he aint' going nowhere :roll:


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Flex gazelle galloped down to the pond no hesitation jumped as far as he could out at a dead run. He sunk like a rock so I know the look your pup had as he was swimming back. They look scared to death when they realize they better swim and swim quick lol. It took us a while to coax flex back into water after that lol


----------



## STiLL WILL

Luna-Blue said:


> Haha I love it when they can't get traction on tile etc...wheels are turning but he aint' going nowhere :roll:


Hahaha RIGHT! It makes him look like a damn cartoon when he runs around inside the house!! :rofl:



Just Tap Pits said:


> Flex gazelle galloped down to the pond no hesitation jumped as far as he could out at a dead run. He sunk like a rock so I know the look your pup had as he was swimming back. They look scared to death when they realize they better swim and swim quick lol. It took us a while to coax flex back into water after that lol


LOL! Oh man then you know exactly that look. He's a slight weenie now when I take him to the beach...he'll wait until the waves wash back out then run in and run out as soon he hears the waves break haha. Bought a small kiddie pool today, gonna start water play time soon.


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

Lol that was cute...love that boy! Bella was so jealous of me watching that video she turned and sat with her back to me

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Its funny theyre smart enough to swim once they know theyre in trouble but not smart enough not to get in that position to begin with....lol


----------



## STiLL WILL

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Lol that was cute...love that boy! Bella was so jealous of me watching that video she turned and sat with her back to me
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha King will do that even when I'm watching videos of him, dork!



Just Tap Pits said:


> Its funny theyre smart enough to swim once they know theyre in trouble but not smart enough not to get in that position to begin with....lol


HAHA gotta love dogs. King will decide to act stupid sometimes when I tell him to do something. Come feeding time, he's all of a sudden the smartest dog in the world. Little shit lol. Pretty much the case with all my previous pits.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Not sure if I ever "advertised" King's week 19 picture in this thread but here it is:










*BUT TODAY!!!*...he's officially 5 months old. Obligatory pic from this morning:


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

Awwwweeeee I loves him!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Awwwweeeee I loves him!!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha yeeeee!


----------



## STiLL WILL

King @ 21 weeks today!


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

I fall more in love with him with every pic you post!!! I would gladly take him off your hands, in a heart beat!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

*Bella*Blu* said:


> I fall more in love with him with every pic you post!!! I would gladly take him off your hands, in a heart beat!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha thanks....you'll have to get in line. The receptionist at our main vet's office has named herself King's godmother LOL. She'll only schedule us on the days that she works hahaha.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Got King's new 1.5" padded collar from Bulldog Supply Company today. Fits perfectly and feels like a quality product----he's 4 holes in so hope this will last us a while lol.










King barely even knows it's there....Mr. Fatneck! :hammer:


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

STiLL WILL said:


> Haha thanks....you'll have to get in line. The receptionist at our main vet's office has named herself King's godmother LOL. She'll only schedule us on the days that she works hahaha.


Hahahaha...I bet

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

Been a minute! Anyway here's a late post but here's King @ 22 weeks...










Once he hits 6 months, I'll be doing monthly updates from then on. 

He graduated from his puppy enrichment class today(clicker reinforcement, environment/situation desensitization, leash training, and self control). Onto elementary clicker training, and I will be introducing him to his weight pulling training harness soon!


----------



## Pink

Getting big! He's maturing into such a handsome young dog!


----------



## STiLL WILL

Pink said:


> Getting big! He's maturing into such a handsome young dog!


Thank you! Torquey is one of my all time favvvvvvorite dogs! 

Yeah he's at the point where it hurts when he steps on me now lol. Solid little guy(for now) lol.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Last weekly pictures, before I move onto monthly pictures starting at 6 months next Sunday. 

23 weeks as of yesterday....


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

STiLL WILL said:


> Last weekly pictures, before I move onto monthly pictures starting at 6 months next Sunday.
> 
> 23 weeks as of yesterday....


So handsome! Hugs and kisses to King! And that last pic is my fav &#128525;&#128525;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DinoGottiPit

Wow this was a koo thread, read the hole 8 pages....nice nice nice pics!! keep them coming...love ur king!


----------



## Sky Angola

Hi everyone , I was offered a dog , they say is a pit , can anyone confirm that ...he is now 4 and month old . Can anyone tell what breed is he or a mix

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sky Angola

How do I post a pic

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nick_C.

Pretty dog!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luna-Blue

King's looking good Matt! Love the 1.5" collar! I'm thinking of buying one like that but we've never used a non-slip, non-martingale type with her so I'm worried that going to a conventional type collar like this may be tricky/not a benefit?!


----------



## STiLL WILL

*Bella*Blu* said:


> So handsome! Hugs and kisses to King! And that last pic is my fav &#128525;&#128525;


:roll:



DinoGottiPit said:


> Wow this was a koo thread, read the hole 8 pages....nice nice nice pics!! keep them coming...love ur king!


Thank you! Yes, monthly & random updates will definitely keep on coming! 



Nick_C. said:


> Pretty dog!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! 



Luna-Blue said:


> King's looking good Matt! Love the 1.5" collar! I'm thinking of buying one like that but we've never used a non-slip, non-martingale type with her so I'm worried that going to a conventional type collar like this may be tricky/not a benefit?!


Thanks Blake! :cheers:

I've always used conventional type collars with all my past pits. My last girl had a 2" padded conventional collar. I've probably used a martingale style harness once in my life. Not because they're bad, because they're definitely not, but because I feel I have more control over the dog---especially during training.

The dog feels small "corrections" better through conventional collars IMO.

You have nothing to worry about getting one of these for your girl. 

I highly recommend Bulldog Supply Company, too. They were very quick to get my order out. I ordered a bunch of leads and also a blue version of King's current red one as well.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Took the meatball out to our the beach yesterday....

Had a good session of flirtpole. Man he's fast now lol.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Well, King turned *6 months* TODAY!

Here's the naked boy lol...










Morning sun in his eyes/poopy face:










Damn near impossible to get him to stay still for a picture while standing, best I could do this morning:










Sitting like a damn cat lol:



















Oh ya here's a beach picture from last week I forgot to post up. After a good session of flirtpole:


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

Aww my fav boy!!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Aww my fav boy!!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Thank you as always!


----------



## STiLL WILL

Hey ya'll....some new random pics of the Kingster...

Went in to the vet a day after he turned 6 months just to weigh him, he's now at 44.5 lbs. 










Something he does frequently, just goes out and smells the flowers. Just that, nothing else lol. Crazy.










Halfway through our 6 mile walk today










At the end of our 6 mile walk today lol










He lovessss his cooling pad.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Haha my girl likes to smell the flowers too! Anyway, he is such a stunning boy! I'd totally steal him


----------



## STiLL WILL

::::COACH:::: said:


> Haha my girl likes to smell the flowers too! Anyway, he is such a stunning boy! I'd totally steal him


Lol glad King's not the only one then! 

Thank you!


----------



## Luna-Blue

::::COACH:::: said:


> Haha my girl likes to smell the flowers too! Anyway, he is such a stunning boy! I'd totally steal him





STiLL WILL said:


> Lol glad King's not the only one then!
> 
> Thank you!


My girl too DOES NOT STOP smelling flowers haha...I have some in my house right now and she's constantly got her whole muzzle in it up::doggy:


----------



## Pink

STiLL WILL said:


> Thank you! Torquey is one of my all time favvvvvvorite dogs!


Aw, thanks!

Love the padded blue BSC on him. T has the same one.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Luna-Blue said:


> My girl too DOES NOT STOP smelling flowers haha...I have some in my house right now and she's constantly got her whole muzzle in it up::doggy:


Hahaha is it a bulldog thing???



Pink said:


> Aw, thanks!
> 
> Love the padded blue BSC on him. T has the same one.


I wanna see more pics of Torquey!!


----------



## jttar

Thanks for the latest pictures Still Will. King just keeps getting better looking every week. He looks to be in great shape. I appreciate you keeping up on this thread and letting us all see his progress.

Joe


----------



## Rednoseboy239

Thats not chocolate pit he looks like my boy tyson though same color body and all but heres a chocolate pit


----------



## Carriana

Coming along nicely! I do so love a red dog with green eyes!


----------



## STiLL WILL

jttar said:


> Thanks for the latest pictures Still Will. King just keeps getting better looking every week. He looks to be in great shape. I appreciate you keeping up on this thread and letting us all see his progress.
> 
> Joe


No problem and thanks!! More to come!



Rednoseboy239 said:


> Thats not chocolate pit he looks like my boy tyson though same color body and all but heres a chocolate pit
> 
> View attachment 28682
> 
> 
> View attachment 28690


With all due respect...ARE YOU BLIND????? Put your pup in SUNLIGHT and tell me what it looks like----exactly the same color as King.

This isn't chocolate??? HAHAHA right buddy, cute pup, but I'm afraid you are mistaken---King is 100% chocolate rednose APBT.

Let me post again:










King's Father---Miller's Tito of NJK










King's Mother---Swogger's Gaia












Carriana said:


> Coming along nicely! I do so love a red dog with green eyes!


Thank you!!


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

STiLL WILL said:


> No problem and thanks!! More to come!
> 
> With all due respect...ARE YOU BLIND????? Put your pup in SUNLIGHT and tell me what it looks like----exactly the same color as King.
> 
> This isn't chocolate??? HAHAHA right buddy, cute pup, but I'm afraid you are mistaken---King is 100% chocolate rednose APBT.
> 
> Let me post again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King's Father---Miller's Tito of NJK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King's Mother---Swogger's Gaia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


You know I love me some King!!!

And wow @ his mama!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luna-Blue

Carriana said:


> Coming along nicely! I do so love a red dog with green eyes!


Lo Pan: "Two girls with greeeen eyes!"

name that movie!

Ps. Matt, King's parents look amazing. Damn good pedigree ya got there  Amazing what offspring good genetics can produce!


----------



## redog

Big trouble in little china!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Dave beat me too it.

King is looking like a swogger dog for sure.

And if king isnt chocolate I wonder what color flex is.....


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Carriana said:


> Coming along nicely! I do so love a red dog with green eyes!


I thought all red dogs had green or amber eyes.....


----------



## STiLL WILL

*Bella*Blu* said:


> You know I love me some King!!!
> 
> And wow @ his mama!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Yea his mama Gaia is one hell of a girl that's for sure! According to Elizabeth(owner of RDCK where King came from), she's one of the most driven females they have----and is why she's been the foundation for a lot of their weight pullers/hog dog offspring.

Pure power from this bitch












Luna-Blue said:


> Lo Pan: "Two girls with greeeen eyes!"
> 
> name that movie!
> 
> Ps. Matt, King's parents look amazing. Damn good pedigree ya got there  Amazing what offspring good genetics can produce!


Thanks Blake! 

Yeah, and amazing what taking some time doing research will get you as well.  I spent a good year before I decided on the breeding that produced King.



redog said:


> Big trouble in little china!





Just Tap Pits said:


> Dave beat me too it.


Haha beat me too!



Just Tap Pits said:


> King is looking like a swogger dog for sure.
> 
> And if king isnt chocolate I wonder what color flex is.....





Just Tap Pits said:


> I thought all red dogs had green or amber eyes.....


I guess King and Flex are chocolate wannabes LOL

All the red dogs I've seen were mostly amber eye'd.

King def has a Swogger kind of face, but body wise, I don't think he'll be a broad shouldered Swogger type that I've seen before Kim retired. He's set to be a little more leggy and lean from his father Tito. Tito's been throwing taller more proportionate dogs than the Swogger yard.

Tito's ped is heavy with Castillo on the top and he's got Caldwell's Boogieman on the bottom---which Colby/Carver can be found in his back ped. 
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [338224] :: MILLER'S TITO OF NJK









His mother Gaia has heavy Wilrox & Lar-San in the 4th gen of her pedigree---both on her top and bottom notably Dakota Chief. Swogger took a slightly different direction towards the end of her breeding program and starting keeping the heavier boned, wider shouldered dogs. Nothing wrong with that, that's what she wanted. Gaia was probably is a good throwback look to the Wilrox/Lar-San stuff even though she isn't as 'leggy' as the dogs beyond her 4th gen ped but very lean.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [436800] :: SWOGGER'S GAIA OF RDC

Comparing looks only to his older stepbrothers(prior Tito x Gaia breedings), King is definitely looking a lot like:

Miller's Yabo:
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [439665] :: *MILLER'S YABO









and

Miller's Ol' Red:
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [440469] :: *MILLER'S OL' RED OF PPH


----------



## KingPup

Wow he is looking really good! Kind of makes me wish I would of went with the crop. Can't wait to see more updates!


----------



## STiLL WILL

KingPup said:


> Wow he is looking really good! Kind of makes me wish I would of went with the crop. Can't wait to see more updates!


Thanks! 

I actually like how your King looks with natural ears.

I got really lucky with this guy. After taking the stitches out, his ears didn't require any taping. They posted and healed by themselves perfectly. Now he just needs his body to catch up lol


----------



## Firehazard

Your tito dog looks good.. gaia looks like she has the muscle density of a Brahma bull. Thanks for sharing.. Nice bunch!


----------



## Carriana

Just Tap Pits said:


> I thought all red dogs had green or amber eyes.....


I have no idea, my red mutt has brown/copper eyes.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Firehazard said:


> Your tito dog looks good.. gaia looks like she has the muscle density of a Brahma bull. Thanks for sharing.. Nice bunch!


Thanks FH! 

Apparently Gaia is 45lbs conditioned weight. Pocket rocket for sure. Man I'd love to see her in person but I'm a 6 hour flight away lol.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Good session of flirt pole today!

Snapped some 'ready to launch' pictures at the beach this evening! Lol

My girlfriend was trying her best to anchor him down while I whipped around the flirt pole to tease him and get these shots haha...





































and decided to do another side by side comparison with his father Tito:


----------



## STiLL WILL

Couple of short VIDEOS!!!

King running to me: King @ Avila Beach - July 29, 2013 - YouTube

King running to Momma: King @ Avila Beach - August 2, 2013 - YouTube


----------



## STiLL WILL

Hey! Been a little...

Took some shots of King today after a walk/jog and flirt pole.

He's right under 7 months.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Here's King @ 7 months today:


----------



## KingPup

Growing up handsome!! Chocolate ones look best in my opinion.


----------



## STiLL WILL

KingPup said:


> Growing up handsome!! Chocolate ones look best in my opinion.


Thank you!

A lot of people where I live thought he was a chocolate Labrador when he was much younger with his floppy ears haha. Chocolate bulldogs are rarely seen here I guess lol.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

He is handsome and I love his crop! Is he a Swogger dog? He kind of reminds me of one... 
You can tell he is one loved dog!


----------



## STiLL WILL

::::COACH:::: said:


> He is handsome and I love his crop! Is he a Swogger dog? He kind of reminds me of one...
> You can tell he is one loved dog!


Thank you Coach! 

Good eye!

He's Larsan/Wilrox(Swogger) on the bottom half from his dam "Swogger's Gaia" and Greco(Castillo)/Boogieman on his topside.

His mother's ped:

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [436800] :: SWOGGER'S GAIA OF RDC


----------



## ::::COACH::::

He's got that face! He looks like he will be one heck of a nice looking dog when he matures! Do you have any plans for him like shows, obedience, sports, etc? I'm sure he would do great!


----------



## STiLL WILL

::::COACH:::: said:


> He's got that face! He looks like he will be one heck of a nice looking dog when he matures! Do you have any plans for him like shows, obedience, sports, etc? I'm sure he would do great!


Yeah when he tops around 1 year old I'll be doing some weight pull and HOPEFULLY some water sports with him. For now, it's hand walks/smooth flat trail hikes/ground (flirt)pole/short jogs on my farm acreage or around my neighborhood. He's such a beach dog already lol.

At the moment, we're on our 3rd tier(intermediate) of obedience training and I'm actually starting CGC training with him beginning next week. 

I would LOVE to show but only at ADBA events. Unfortunately, ADBA events don't come as often as they do in other states and theyre usually 3-4 hour drive away from me.

I've been a few UKC shows and I'm really not a fan to be honest----and a LOT of the double registered dogs that place are predominantly AST, with Gaff AST bloodline being most popular around my area. I have yet to see a red dog in any UKC shows around here!


----------



## connie

Your pup/dog is adorable and I really enjoyed the progressive pics!!


----------



## DieselsMommie

Gorgeous dog! Love him!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

connie said:


> Your pup/dog is adorable and I really enjoyed the progressive pics!!





DieselsMommie said:


> Gorgeous dog! Love him!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you everyone!

There are times where I look back at his 8 week pictures and miss his super puppy phase----and then I look up & see him laying down in his crate, door open, being silent and I tell myself NAAAAAAAAHHHHH!! haha


----------



## DieselsMommie

STiLL WILL said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> There are times where I look back at his 8 week pictures and miss his super puppy phase----and then I look up & see him laying down in his crate, door open, being silent and I tell myself NAAAAAAAAHHHHH!! haha


I can't wait to be where your at! I'm in the puppy phase now & it's WORK lol but I'm enjoying every minute of it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

STiLL WILL said:


> Here's King @ 7 months today:


Such a stud! Love that boy &#128516;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

DieselsMommie said:


> I can't wait to be where your at! I'm in the puppy phase now & it's WORK lol but I'm enjoying every minute of it
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha yup just gotta wear ear plugs and try to stay busy if you're crate training lol.

Pays off in the end!



*Bella*Blu* said:


> Such a stud! Love that boy &#128516;
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

Went for a hike today with the lady and the pup. Here's at the top of our hike...










Had to replace his old gnawed down antler with a new, thicker one.


----------



## Turophile

Lookin' good Matt!:cheers: 

Jelly of the beach pics  I'm making the trek over to the parents place in Mission Viejo here in a few weeks. Plan on taking Luna to the beach for the first time :roll: I already know she likes water as last week she followed my buddy's border collie right into a lake near my condo when they were romping. It was hilarious....his dog just leaped in and Luna was close behind then hit the breaks...looked back at me then BOOM leaped in! Hahaha, my girl's got balls!:woof::doggy:

How long does King take to knaw down one of those antlers? We just finished a 12" one last week and it took her quite a while (a month or 2)

What's Kings age and weight currently? What feed is he on and how many cups a day? Good to see things on the up and up amigo!


----------



## STiLL WILL

Turophile said:


> Lookin' good Matt!:cheers:
> 
> Jelly of the beach pics  I'm making the trek over to the parents place in Mission Viejo here in a few weeks. Plan on taking Luna to the beach for the first time :roll: I already know she likes water as last week she followed my buddy's border collie right into a lake near my condo when they were romping. It was hilarious....his dog just leaped in and Luna was close behind then hit the breaks...looked back at me then BOOM leaped in! Hahaha, my girl's got balls!:woof::doggy:
> 
> How long does King take to knaw down one of those antlers? We just finished a 12" one last week and it took her quite a while (a month or 2)
> 
> What's Kings age and weight currently? What feed is he on and how many cups a day? Good to see things on the up and up amigo!


Is that you, Blake??? :cheers:

Luna will go nuts on the Cali shores!!

King's last antler didn't last long, probably a month tops---but that was a much smaller pointy deer antler. He's an incredible chewer, I can't give him anything less than what's suited for big dog heavy chewers lol.

This new deer antler is much thicker(1.5" thick, 7" long) so I'm hoping I can get 2 months out of it. Tell you what, his teeth are staying NICE and clean!

King is 7.5 months at the moment.










Not the best picture, but it was taken 2 days ago lol.

Now it doesn't look like it, but we went into the vet last week just for a weigh in and he's tipping the scale at 52.1 lbs now! He's 20" from his feet to the top of his withers. A real solid boy.

He's been on Orijen Puppy since about 11 weeks old.

Currently, I'm feeding him 2 cups daily---administered over 3 meals usually spaced out every 7 hours.
-Morning meal(7am usually): 1/2 cup feed + 2 pumps salmon oil + 1 heaping tablespoon coconut oil
-Afternoon meal(2pm usually): 1/2 cup feed + 1 teaspoon raw organic honey
-Evening meal(9pm usually): 1 cup feed

As for exercise, I try to keep him on a consistent schedule, but sometimes it may vary. It typically looks something like this:
-4-6 mile hand walks + 2 x 15 min sessions of flirtpole 3 times a week
-1.5-2.5 mile smooth ground hikes + 20-25 mins of beach running(back and forth between me and the gf) + 10 mins flirt on the beach 2 times a week
-Saturdays: 1.5-2.5 mile light jog/short distance sprints + 15 min flirtpole
-Sundays are lazy/rest days

As he grows towards a year, I know he'll be able to double a lot of what we do now and that's when I'll start doing a little weight pull training with him and probably hit more intensive hiking with varying terrain. For now I'm keeping all his paws on the ground for the most part as he's still growing and don't wanna risk injury.


----------



## Turophile

Yep it's me in disguise....oh no my cover's blown! :rain:

Sounds like we're on a similar type of feeding schedule and future exercise regimen. I too am waiting until she is at least 12 months old before starting some light weight pulling. I'll post a thread in the general forum with her status and pics etc. Hope to see you over there! :cheers:


----------



## rabbit

He's looking good at always. he's one of the many pups I'm anxious to see at the age of two I know he is going to be an extraordinary dog


----------



## tlcopeland

I like this pup ALOT


----------



## STiLL WILL

rabbit said:


> He's looking good at always. he's one of the many pups I'm anxious to see at the age of two I know he is going to be an extraordinary dog


Thank you! 

Excited to see how he ends up looking in a year or 2 as well! 2 of his brothers turned out amazing... (same sire/dam, different litters)

Yabo:

















Boogieman:
















(Boogieman on left, Tito(also King's father) on right)

Guess we'll have to see what this little guy packs. 



tlcopeland said:


> I like this pup ALOT


Thank you!


----------



## rabbit

STiLL WILL said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Excited to see how he ends up looking in a year or 2 as well! 2 of his brothers turned out amazing... (same sire/dam, different litters)
> 
> Yabo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boogieman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Boogieman on left, Tito(also King's father) on right)
> 
> Guess we'll have to see what this little guy packs.
> 
> Thank you!


Damn Boogieman is a beast!


----------



## STiLL WILL

rabbit said:


> Damn Boogieman is a beast!


Yeah Boogie's ped shows enough titles to make anyone cross eyed too haha

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [439104] :: URO1 GRCH FONVIELLE'S A&N THE STUFF OF LEGENDS DHT ID3 ID5 IDWPCH IDOB1 ABKC-WP APA R-1 SDC1 NJ-N


----------



## STiLL WILL

Some pictures during the beginning of sunset I took of the pup a couple days ago...


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Clay put work in on boogie..... is ur dog off of him?


----------



## STiLL WILL

Just Tap Pits said:


> Clay put work in on boogie..... is ur dog off of him?


Clay really did an amazing job with him.

Boogieman is my King's blood sibling(same Tito x Gaia parents), but not littermate...just from a breeding 3 years ago.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Oic... I know alot of the drama behind boogie. Ive heard both sides and know that clay put them dogs on the map. Everyone wanted something related to boogie when he first came out. Boogie made the repeat worth doing (hope u understand what I mean). I honestly dont see anyone else doing what clay did with that dog. Financially and geographically he was at an advantage. That osa and ounisher dogs are good dogs too. A lot of time, money, and hard work has been spent from that camp and it shows in the dogs.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Just Tap Pits said:


> Oic... I know alot of the drama behind boogie. Ive heard both sides and know that clay put them dogs on the map. Everyone wanted something related to boogie when he first came out. Boogie made the repeat worth doing (hope u understand what I mean). I honestly dont see anyone else doing what clay did with that dog. Financially and geographically he was at an advantage. That osa and ounisher dogs are good dogs too. A lot of time, money, and hard work has been spent from that camp and it shows in the dogs.


yeah I hear ya...

The foundation sire(Tito) for Boogie and my dog has been throwing some pretty impressive champs with dam Anchor Chain's Nina Brown though.

2 of the dogs that come to mind:

Miller's Riddick:
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [366497] :: MILLER'S RIDDICK OF BMK

Riddick

&

Miller's Jake:
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [313371] :: CH MILLER'S JAKE OF SIQUEIRA

I know Riddick's 1st litter will happen this fall, bred to a blood sister of Boogie and King... "Eeenie." If there are some notable dogs from that litter, I'm sure Riddick will be RDCK's newest foundation male.

Curious to see what Riddick throws....this is him @ 74 lbs fully cut and conditioned:










If I remember correctly, Punisher is of Camelot on his topside correct? Either way, he's a fantastic specimen---highly decorated dog of Team No Fear for sure.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I used to be on kims board and the urw. I watched Boogie, Eenie, baci, and yabo mature.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Just Tap Pits said:


> I used to be on kims board and the urw. I watched Boogie, Eenie, baci, and yabo mature.


Ultimate Red Nose Fusion right?? Ha, I was part of that board too...saw em all grow up.

I love Yabo.

Yabo's owner Bill has done a fantastic job with him....He's put in a lot more time than most "pet abpt" owners for sure.

This video of Yabo always get me smiling:
Yabo.....7'6" Jump On Spring Pole - YouTube


----------



## Dynasty

watching the videos of yabo he is a VERY athletic dog thats awesome


----------



## Just Tap Pits

STiLL WILL said:


> Ultimate Red Nose Fusion right?? Ha, I was part of that board too...saw em all grow up.
> 
> I love Yabo.
> 
> Yabo's owner Bill has done a fantastic job with him....He's put in a lot more time than most "pet abpt" owners for sure.
> 
> This video of Yabo always get me smiling:
> Yabo.....7'6" Jump On Spring Pole - YouTube


Yezzir. Bacis owner bobdee is a memeber here but never logs on. Kinda suck I loved baci and him amd flex were just a couple months apart so it was cool watching them grow up.


----------



## brit0992

Great looking dog!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

Just Tap Pits said:


> Yezzir. Bacis owner bobdee is a memeber here but never logs on. Kinda suck I loved baci and him amd flex were just a couple months apart so it was cool watching them grow up.


That's damn shame when people go off the grid.



brit0992 said:


> Great looking dog!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!


----------



## Jacmar1229

Omg!! What a good looking guy 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

Jacmar1229 said:


> Omg!! What a good looking guy
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!


----------



## Buddy's Master

U have a stunning pup. 
And his line looks fantastic, great sire and dam. King will sure turn out great too - he is a great pup already.
My dream Apbt is the OFRN line, it's just that I don't know anyone breeding them in South Africa. I


----------



## STiLL WILL

Buddy's Master said:


> U have a stunning pup.
> And his line looks fantastic, great sire and dam. King will sure turn out great too - he is a great pup already.
> My dream Apbt is the OFRN line, it's just that I don't know anyone breeding them in South Africa. I


I know there are some great old bloodlines besides OFRN that have made it out to South Africa...have you looked into them?

and Thank you! Definitely can't wait to see how this guy turns out...


----------



## STiLL WILL

Some pictures at the beach today after about 25-30 mins of chasing the flirt toy...


----------



## STiLL WILL

TONS of random pics & water hose playtime from this weekend lol. King loves to hate the water hose---going nuts even only when my hand is on the faucet because he knows haha.

Enjoy!


----------



## ~Missy~

He's very handsome! His crop reminds me of my pup's!


----------



## STiLL WILL

~Missy~ said:


> He's very handsome! His crop reminds me of my pup's!


Thanks! 

Yeah def similar to Lyza's crop in the (minimal) bell area.  she's coming along nicely btw!


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

He's turned out to be one really awesome looking dog!


----------



## STiLL WILL

RedNoseAPBT said:


> He's turned out to be one really awesome looking dog!


Thank you!

He's really coming into his own physically even at a little under 8 months. It'll be fun to begin working him after a year, can't wait!


----------



## STiLL WILL

King clicked off another month today....officially 8 months!

Here's a few pics I took this morning...


----------



## STiLL WILL

Big day today for King!!

He passed his CGC test today with flying colors....on his 1st try at that! 

8 months old, and I couldn't be anymore proud of this little guy....


----------



## jttar

YEA!!! Congratulations Still Will and King on passing the CGC test. King is a great spoke person.

Joe


----------



## STiLL WILL

jttar said:


> YEA!!! Congratulations Still Will and King on passing the CGC test. King is a great spoke person.
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe! 

All the hard work that started when he was only 9 weeks old definitely paid off today.


----------



## STiLL WILL

RealityHurts said:


> Lookin' good Matt! Damn I miss Cali..


Thanks man!!


----------



## ::::COACH::::

He is looking great!!  gotta love water pictures! He is turning out really nice. Looks a lot like my friend's dog. Oh and that is awesome about the CGC! Thanks for reminding me I need to start working with my pups on it! Lol


----------



## Firehazard

Yeah he turned out pretty goooood up:


----------



## STiLL WILL

::::COACH:::: said:


> He is looking great!!  gotta love water pictures! He is turning out really nice. Looks a lot like my friend's dog. Oh and that is awesome about the CGC! Thanks for reminding me I need to start working with my pups on it! Lol





Firehazard said:


> Yeah he turned out pretty goooood up:


Thanks to both of you! 

King was the youngest out of all the dogs to pass the CGC yesterday, and apparently the youngest dog to ever pass it in that particular training facility. Really happy with this boy, he's definitely got a bright future---can't wait to see how he matures!


----------



## ames

YAY GREAT job with your boy! you must be so proud! So happy for you guys!!! GREAT news!


----------



## STiLL WILL

ames said:


> YAY GREAT job with your boy! you must be so proud! So happy for you guys!!! GREAT news!


Thanks Ames! 

Training never stops!


----------



## STiLL WILL

(not so) little man will be 9 months old next Sunday....here he is using me as a human spring pole and posing for the ladies lol.

Visited the vet last Friday and he's currently tipping the scale @ 56 lbs.


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

He still has my heart! Lol, such a handsome boy!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robbskim

Beautiful!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

*Bella*Blu* said:


> He still has my heart! Lol, such a handsome boy!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha thank you as always! 



robbskim said:


> Beautiful!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!


----------



## STiLL WILL

This is pretty much a daily thing King does....typical progression of him hurrying me to finish my morning emails so we can finally go on our daily walk/jog.

("Hey Dad, let's go."--->"No really, I'm serious."--->"Ok, you're done, let's go.")


----------



## DieselsMommie

Haha aww I love him!! How can you say no to that face!

Once D came over and literally closed my laptop bc I was ignoring him. When I opened it back up he did it again right away....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

DieselsMommie said:


> Haha aww I love him!! How can you say no to that face!
> 
> Once D came over and literally closed my laptop bc I was ignoring him. When I opened it back up he did it again right away....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


99% of the time I can't lol.

My past 3 dogs would patiently wait laying down neat my feet. This pup's the first one that's literally in my face when antsy haha.


----------



## Pink

Man, he's getting big! Almost caught up to my two weight wise! He's looking handsome as ever.


----------



## TeamCourter

Aww such a handsome boy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

Some pictures a day ago of the Kingster going in on his flirtpole lure...finally some decent side shots lol.




























I caught him playing pogo puppy snagging the lure while my gf was trying to get it off the branch LOL


----------



## STiLL WILL

Pink said:


> Man, he's getting big! Almost caught up to my two weight wise! He's looking handsome as ever.


Haha thank you!! 

He's def packin' on a lot more than I expected given his current age. I'm curious to see how he'll turn out over time. I just got into contact with the owner of his only littermate brother(the 1st pick male) and King's still about 2-3 lbs heavier than him. He was the biggest(tallest/heaviest) in the litter at birth and right before being shipped out so that might even hold true into his adulthood it seems lol.


----------



## STiLL WILL

APBT Mom said:


> Aww such a handsome boy!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!


----------



## STiLL WILL

King clicked off 9 months last Sunday, here's a few pics:




























Blurry shots of him chasing flirt & bringing his favorite ball back:


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

STiLL WILL said:


> King clicked off 9 months last Sunday, here's a few pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blurry shots of him chasing flirt & bringing his favorite ball back:


damn I love that boy...ok, so where did you get him? I need the contact info, I want one just like him!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## APASA

Love him. King is gorgeous


----------



## ames

Love running and jumping pups! Thanks for sharing your handsome boy!


----------



## STiLL WILL

*Bella*Blu* said:


> damn I love that boy...ok, so where did you get him? I need the contact info, I want one just like him!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you 

Haha if you're serious i can PM you! 



APASA said:


> Love him. King is gorgeous





ames said:


> Love running and jumping pups! Thanks for sharing your handsome boy!


Thank you!!

I've finally tracked down his only brother(littermate)!! I'll try to post pictures up on the sibling thread.

King is on his last hole on both his blue and red collars *sigh*...ordered a new one from Stillwater.


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

I am very serious, please do!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

*Bella*Blu* said:


> I am very serious, please do!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Pm'd ya


----------



## STiLL WILL

Hope everyone's having a great Veteran's Day! 

Here's a few new shots of the pup....

got his new Stillwater Kennel Supply collar! 1.5" 5-ply & strong as hell.




























A few action shots during flirt pole/ball fetch/chasing....you'll have to excuse the horrid quality---I'm "in between" cell phones right now, broke my current phone & waiting for a new one in the mail so in the meantime I've had to dust off an old phone with a terrible camera haha. Sorry in advance! :hammer:


----------



## STiLL WILL

Redeeming myself for those horrible pictures on the previous post lol.










So lucky to still be getting 80 degree days on the beach in November.


----------



## Stephan

STiLL WILL said:


>


Love this guy! Pm'd ya :doggy:


----------



## STiLL WILL

Stephan said:


> Love this guy! Pm'd ya :doggy:




Pm'd back bro!


----------



## ames

haha UGHHHH It was 27 when i woke up this morning I am so jealous of your beach pictures! I WANT THE BEACH AGAIN! Looks like you all had a blast


----------



## STiLL WILL

ames said:


> haha UGHHHH It was 27 when i woke up this morning I am so jealous of your beach pictures! I WANT THE BEACH AGAIN! Looks like you all had a blast


27!! Haha I'd be a damn ice cube! It drops to low 50's/high 40's at night in the fall-winter here and I'm acting like I have hypothermia when taking the dog out those hours LOL.


----------



## Stephan

Sheesh what I would do for a little cold :snow:

It's frickin 80 in my condo right now and it's nice brisk 70 outside. I gots the windows open. :angel:


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Not sure how I missed those first first pole pictures but they are all great to me. I know how hard it is to take pictures or moving dogs  he looks so good!


----------



## STiLL WILL

Stephan said:


> Sheesh what I would do for a little cold :snow:
> 
> It's frickin 80 in my condo right now and it's nice brisk 70 outside. I gots the windows open. :angel:


AZ is too hot for me lol.



::::COACH:::: said:


> Not sure how I missed those first first pole pictures but they are all great to me. I know how hard it is to take pictures or moving dogs  he looks so good!


Haha thanks Coach! 

He's a squirmy guy, even more so when he sees a camera pointed at him! He is getting better at holding a pose though....SLOWLY hahaha


----------



## STiLL WILL

Some randoms over the last couple weeks...














































....and this is what he does every____single____day lol:

1) the "Dad, it's 7am, FEED ME" face










2) the "I'll just lay here until you finish your morning emails" face


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

He is stunning as always 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

*Bella*Blu* said:


> He is stunning as always
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you, as always. 

Woke up to my phone calendar telling me that the (not so) little guy is officially 10 months today!


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Happy 10 months!! He is looking good as ever!


----------



## STiLL WILL

::::COACH:::: said:


> Happy 10 months!! He is looking good as ever!


Thanks Coach!!


----------



## Stephan

Looking good Matt. :thumbsup: Can't wait to see em at 16 months. He should grow quite a bit the next 6-8. Love that first pic! :cheers:


----------



## DieselsMommie

What a handsome boy!! Love him!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

Stephan said:


> Looking good Matt. :thumbsup: Can't wait to see em at 16 months. He should grow quite a bit the next 6-8. Love that first pic! :cheers:


Yeah hes shaping up to be a decent sized boy, just no regard for his size yet lol like all pups do. I'll have get him on a scale soon to see how sense this guy is. Hes already passed up all of my last dogs in weight!



DieselsMommie said:


> What a handsome boy!! Love him!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you as always, DM! 

If you ever travel up the coast my way you gotta let me know!


----------



## DieselsMommie

Oh I most definitely will!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pknattsr

what a beautiful dog. I swear he might be one of my favorites to see on the this forum.


----------



## STiLL WILL

dieselsmommie said:


> oh i most definitely will!!
> 
> sent from petguide.com free app






pknattsr said:


> what a beautiful dog. I swear he might be one of my favorites to see on the this forum.


thank you!


----------



## STiLL WILL

Went into the vet today for a visit just to throw him on the scale(since we skipped November)....he is now 58.6 lbs @ 10 months.

Our vet printed us out a nice weight chart of King's progress since we 1st brought him in in April:










Basically put on 50 lbs since the day he flew in lol.

Pics in the waiting room @ our vet office:

(the front desk lady is King's self proclaimed God mother lol, so she gives him VIP treatment)




























This morning we did 2 hikes, about 7 miles total. Here's a couple shots from the top of each:



















....and one random one of him sitting in his usual awkward position on the garage floor lol:


----------



## Stephan

Looking good Matt. King's looking beast :cheers:


----------



## STiLL WILL

Stephan said:


> Looking good Matt. King's looking beast :cheers:


Thanks mang!


----------



## JRV

Your King is gorgeous!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

JRV said:


> Your King is gorgeous!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!!


----------



## STiLL WILL

Couple pics of the meatball doin' a little hangin.....this is usually our "tug of war" line(hence, no spring) that I put together but he was acting like a damn pogo stick today so I decided to sling it over a swing set frame and let him hang/shake to get all that energy out lol.




























lookin like his daddy Tito...










....and his momma Gaia


----------



## Stephan

HeyO! Looking good as usual amigo. I really need to get Luna on a spring pole/supertug :doggy:


----------



## DieselsMommie

Wow look at his muscles!!

Have u ever thought about showing him?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

Stephan said:


> HeyO! Looking good as usual amigo. I really need to get Luna on a spring pole/supertug :doggy:


Thanks buddy.  King would rather me be the human hoist for his spring pole lol. Makes for a substitute for my cowbell weights i guess lol.



DieselsMommie said:


> Wow look at his muscles!!
> 
> Have u ever thought about showing him?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have, but it's a lot of work....where Im located that entails traveling a lot which is a little discouraging, same with working competitions too.

Ill just have to see how this dude grows and how he takes to conditioning and training next November/December.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

He is awesome! I just love that rich color  like those pictures of him and his parents compared


----------



## rex abernathy

I got my beautiful red pup home and noticed that his nose was black! Not red! What do I do?


----------



## Stephan

rex abernathy said:


> I got my beautiful red pup home and noticed that his nose was black! Not red! What do I do?


call an am bu lance


----------



## rex abernathy

Thanks, will that help the color change?


----------



## STiLL WILL

::::COACH:::: said:


> He is awesome! I just love that rich color  like those pictures of him and his parents compared


Thanks as always Coach! It's cool watching King & Lucius each get older since they're about the same age. 



rex abernathy said:


> I got my beautiful red pup home and noticed that his nose was black! Not red! What do I do?


I think what you have is a total FREAK! Better stud him out ASAP. 



Stephan said:


> call an am bu lance


LOL


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yall not know who Mr Abernathy is?


----------



## Stephan

Just Tap Pits said:


> Yall not know who Mr Abernathy is?


Old man from Fallout 3


----------



## Dynasty

> STiLL I think what you have is a total FREAK! Better stud him out ASAP.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App

This made me lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Lets just say hes probably forgotten more about these dogs than you both collectively know (and im not "bashing" or trying to be little anyone in any way).


----------



## rex abernathy

LOL, may stud him in 18 months if he is the right color inside the other end! I'm just looking for anything interesting.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Just Tap Pits said:


> Lets just say hes probably forgotten more about these dogs than you both collectively know (and im not "bashing" or trying to be little anyone in any way).


Which is about how 100% of the dogmen that exist compare to my small (but shiny) sliver of extensive bulldog knowledge. Lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits

STiLL WILL said:


> Which is about how 100% of the dogmen that exist compare to my small (but shiny) sliver of extensive bulldog knowledge. Lol


Same here...... I know what I knows and I know I dont knows squat....


----------



## rex abernathy

Just Tap Pits said:


> Lets just say hes probably forgotten more about these dogs than you both collectively know (and im not "bashing" or trying to be little anyone in any way).


Thanks taps ypu're very kind and generous with your comments but Randall and I were just talking about this color stuff and looking at my new reddish colored dog so I told him to watch my back I was going to post about thid darn black nose! LOL. But our real observation was to watch and get reacquainted with these behaviors. Isn't it funny how the breed has a one track mind. Meaning they think of onr thing at a time and you can't divert their attention. Such as chasing, they go through not around!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

rex abernathy said:


> Thanks taps ypu're very kind and generous with your comments but Randall and I were just talking about this color stuff and looking at my new reddish colored dog so I told him to watch my back I was going to post about thid darn black nose! LOL. But our real observation was to watch and get reacquainted with these behaviors. Isn't it funny how the breed has a one track mind. Meaning they think of onr thing at a time and you can't divert their attention. Such as chasing, they go through not around!


Ive been reading yours and your brothers post in the subject and knew right were you were going sir. Just wanted to give the others a heads up as to the great wealth of knowledge in front of them.


----------



## rex abernathy

But someone please tell me how to start a new post! I know I'm dating myself but I'm not adept at this computer stuff like my younger colleagues!


----------



## STiLL WILL

Just Tap Pits said:


> Same here...... I know what I knows and I know I dont knows squat....


I know enough(or not enough haha) to keep my ass always researching for more info....mainly on the foundation dogs LOL. Im definitely nowhere even near within a sneeze distance of the "can sit at the same table as _____" level of knowledge but man do I learn a lot by doing my own research!



rex abernathy said:


> Such as chasing, they go through not around!


Truth right there. Which has cost me 2 plastic sprinkler heads 3 months ago since King loves to take the straightest way possible when I call him.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

rex abernathy said:


> But someone please tell me how to start a new post! I know I'm dating myself but I'm not adept at this computer stuff like my younger colleagues!


Im afraid if I tried to explain I would confuse us both into the funny farm. Hopefully someone more useful than myself will come in shortly and help. I do apologize.


----------



## STiLL WILL

rex abernathy said:


> But someone please tell me how to start a new post! I know I'm dating myself but I'm not adept at this computer stuff like my younger colleagues!


Back out of this thread...look towards the top, left side button in gray "[NEW THREAD]" click it and go to town.


----------



## rex abernathy

STiLL WILL said:


> Back out of this thread...look towards the top, left side button in gray "[NEW THREAD]" click it and go to town.


Thanks! Will do


----------



## Dynasty

STiLL WILL said:


> Back out of this thread...look towards the top, left side button in gray "[NEW THREAD]" click it and go to town.


That's how it's done sir ..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jimxxx

Hello Will, spend some time on this thread and i enjoyed it very much.
Nice pictures i enjoyed to see him grow.
I like you're dog and he's looking great and yes you can see he likes similar to Tito, also one of my favorites.
Hope they will ship international soon because they have very interesting breeding's for 2014 (high wauw factor)


----------



## STiLL WILL

jimxxx said:


> Hello Will, spend some time on this thread and i enjoyed it very much.
> Nice pictures i enjoyed to see him grow.
> I like you're dog and he's looking great and yes you can see he likes similar to Tito, also one of my favorites.
> Hope they will ship international soon because they have very interesting breeding's for 2014 (high wauw factor)


Thank you sir! 

They definitely do have some phenomenal breedings lined up to hit the ground next year! International shipping shouldn't be a problem, they're very accommodating!


----------



## STiLL WILL

Usually once or twice a week, I'll take King out to the beach and do a bit of intense recall training, and that will usually double as really good exercise(for both of us) as I will have him run up the dunes to me. We cool down with a good 1.5 walk along the water break before heading home.

Lately the evenings have been nothing short of amazing out here, gotta love that coastal "winter" for Cali people. 

A few pics...










(dunes in the background is where we do training)









(my gf is a speck in the background doing her side of recall, King waiting very patiently without any pulling or me having to keep the lead tight)


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Wow lets trade places! It's freezing cold here in Connecticut! I love the sand in that first pic  and that is awesome he does good with recall! Good boy! You take some great pics!


----------



## Stephan

STiLL WILL said:


>


King is looking good as always Matt :thumbsup: Nice pic! (But where's King? I feel like I've been playing where's Waldo for the past 20 seconds haha)

Love those Cali winters. (I'm actually heading to Newport/Balboa/Gas Lamp this weekend)


----------



## STiLL WILL

::::COACH:::: said:


> Wow lets trade places! It's freezing cold here in Connecticut! I love the sand in that first pic  and that is awesome he does good with recall! Good boy! You take some great pics!


Haha! Thanks Coach.  On the flipside, I wish we had SOME snow out where I live so I can let King loose to get his first taste lol.

King's not where I'd like him to be just yet as far as recall, but he's definitely at a DAMN good level currently---for a puppy!! I've drilled my past dogs with reliable recalls, and King's progressing much faster than any dogs I've owned so far. I don't care if he can scale a wall or flip over backwards on command, as long as I have that solid, reliable recall from him I know he'll always be a call away. IMO, the only dogs that should be set loose are the ones you can call back.



Stephan said:


> King is looking good as always Matt :thumbsup: Nice pic! (But where's King? I feel like I've been playing where's Waldo for the past 20 seconds haha)
> 
> Love those Cali winters. (I'm actually heading to Newport/Balboa/Gas Lamp this weekend)


Thanks bud! King was probably off somewhere in the back heckling my gf when I took that picture lol. He'll be 11 months this Sunday, expect an update then.  :cheers:


----------



## kgluv

wow!!! look'n good!


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

He is looking great!


----------



## STiLL WILL

kgluv said:


> wow!!! look'n good!





RedNoseAPBT said:


> He is looking great!


Thanks everyone! 

Here are some pictures from Christmas....


----------



## STiLL WILL

Well, King is officially 11 months today!

Here are some pics of the fat head lol...





































Some shots I took when had him free run and chase us on our bikes late this afternoon at one my dad's farms:


----------



## ames

yay for farms! He looks like he is having a blast! super cute! Those beach pictures are fun too! What part of Cali? Reason I ask is I went from San Diego to the Napa valley and didnt really see beaches I could get to without cliffs I had to climb down first lol those look pretty sea level.


----------



## STiLL WILL

ames said:


> yay for farms! He looks like he is having a blast! super cute! Those beach pictures are fun too! What part of Cali? Reason I ask is I went from San Diego to the Napa valley and didnt really see beaches I could get to without cliffs I had to climb down first lol those look pretty sea level.


Haha thanks!

Having a my dads farm to set him loose at is definitely convenient LOL. He does this once a week and will begin swimming once a week starting next week as well. This guy packs a ton of energy that's for damn sure. Much more than my past dogs.

He's a lunatic when he knows I'm gonna be on my bike. He can't lose a race LOL. And these days he's faster than my fastest I can go on my mountain bike.

I'm on the Central Coast! South of Monterey, north of Santa Barbara but on the coast. Lots of farms and "cliffless" beaches here.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Hey everyone!

I know you guys have seen my beach pictures, but you never really saw King in the water haha. Truth is he's been a wimp at the water's edge since he dunked himself accidentally as a young pup so he's been a bit squeamish with swimming.

Fast forward to last week----King finally got a chance to have a go at swimming (in a pool) for the 1st time, and he's officially hooked. We couldn't get him out of the pool after his 1st session lol. The place a town away from me(5 mins) has a really neat set up for beginning swim dogs---they load him into a submersible platform and slowly let it into the water. Since it was all new to King, they put a vest on him so he can feel it out and learn how to get the swimming basics down lol. He was using 3 limbs full time, and only 1 of his back feet was partially kicking hahaha. I'm sure he'll get the hang of it soon, but he was already retrieving toys within 3 mins of leaving the platform.

When we came home after 1st his swimming session, he bolted straight to the water hose and whined/barked from it, as if expecting us to build a pool SMH!

Anyway, here's a pic 5 mins in on his session:










...andddd here's what we had to deal with when we got home after(notice the water hose behind him):



















Here are some updated random pics of him...


----------



## Cain's Mom

He is so pretty. That's funny he's barking At you by the hose. Cain loves to play in the hose. When it gets brought out once every time we go out after that he runs to it and just stares at the end waiting for the water to come out.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

Cain's Mom said:


> He is so pretty. That's funny he's barking At you by the hose. Cain loves to play in the hose. When it gets brought out once every time we go out after that he runs to it and just stares at the end waiting for the water to come out.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks 

Yeah the sight of a water hose makes him a complete nut haha. I have to tie him up to water my plants or else he'll chases the water forever.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Hey everyone!

Hate to put salt on the wounds of the freezing east coast folks, but here are a few recent afternoon beach pictures out here in Cali lol. Snapped a few candids of King and his fur momma aka my gf haha...



















...and one of the meatball chillin from this morning after our 5 mile walk:


----------



## mrsbell09

such a handsome dog! i enjoyed all the photos and watching him grow along the way.


----------



## STiLL WILL

mrsbell09 said:


> such a handsome dog! i enjoyed all the photos and watching him grow along the way.


Thank you Mrsbell! Looking forward to getting this boy working more later on this year...


----------



## ames

so handsome. thanks for the eye candy. i cant wait for the beach with warm sun again!


----------



## STiLL WILL

ames said:


> so handsome. thanks for the eye candy. i cant wait for the beach with warm sun again!


Thank you Ames!! 

I know it sounds ungrateful, but I'm ready for some rain out here in Cali. Terrible drought right now...wildfires torching out mountains left and right.


----------



## Cain's Mom

STiLL WILL said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Hate to put salt on the wounds of the freezing east coast folks, but here are a few recent afternoon beach pictures out here in Cali lol. Snapped a few candids of King and his fur momma aka my gf haha...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and one of the meatball chillin from this morning after our 5 mile walk:


I wish I had a beach to go to  lol jerk I'm sitting at 27 degrees. With the ice cold wind to top it off.

He is so handsome!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

great pics as usual....king is so handsome.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Cain's Mom said:


> I wish I had a beach to go to  lol jerk I'm sitting at 27 degrees. With the ice cold wind to top it off.
> 
> He is so handsome!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I will not post anymore degree numbers until you guys warm up lol.  Thank you!!



~StangChick~ said:


> great pics as usual....king is so handsome.


Thank youuuu!


----------



## HeavyJeep

Oh come on  We can have a degree battle!!

I do miss the Cali beaches.. but nothing like the Gulf Coast of FL beaches!!!!!





sorry had to hi-jack


----------



## STiLL WILL

HeavyJeep said:


> Oh come on  We can have a degree battle!!
> 
> I do miss the Cali beaches.. but nothing like the Gulf Coast of FL beaches!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry had to hi-jack


Haha definitely not close...and you won't find my ass touching our pacific coast water on the hottest day. The current that comes from the arctic makes our waters pretty, but not warm LOL.

Jealous of you Floridians(and THE SOUTH in general).....you folks have TONS more bulldog peformance events than we have out here in Cali. 

Ya'll can't touch our coastal scenery though.


----------



## HeavyJeep

Ill refrain from posting a pic of spring break at Panama City and the bikini's ... as coastal "scenery" and give it to ya lol

When I was in San Fran for culinary school, the cliffs at the shore were some of my favorites..


----------



## STiLL WILL

HeavyJeep said:


> Ill refrain from posting a pic of spring break at Panama City and the bikini's ... as coastal "scenery" and give it to ya lol
> 
> When I was in San Fran for culinary school, the cliffs at the shore were some of my favorites..


HA!

I lived in San Francisco for almost 6 years of my life. Best experience ever. The Bay Area will always have a big place in my heart.

The beaches I frequented up there were Baker Beach, Pacifica SB, and Half Moon.


----------



## HeavyJeep

Loved me some baker beach, down in the battry


----------



## Babelicious

King is very handsome, looking at the beach pictures make me want to cry and move from here loll


----------



## STiLL WILL

Babelicious said:


> King is very handsome, looking at the beach pictures make me want to cry and move from here loll


Haha thank you!


----------



## STiLL WILL

Just got back from a solid 25 mins of fetch/swim in the pool....he went straight into tree log mode:










I call his name and he won't even look at me lol.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Artsy fartsy...


----------



## STiLL WILL

At the top of our 5 mile morning hike yesterday:


----------



## STiLL WILL

Well, King turned 1 today!!

Weighed him at our vet today: 61.7 lbs


----------



## STiLL WILL

Morning swim to start off our rainy day today....take a look at my American Pit Bull RETRIEVER lol.

If there's any resistance the vest adds, it's definitely not apparent in how quickly this boy swims now haha.





































Intrigued with his mom's arrow cursor on the screen lol....mr. muscle butt:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## STiLL WILL

Good session today in the misty rain getting King's controlled OUTS sharpened with his new favorite jute pad & sheep skin lure. Added a bit of resistance training via heavy bungee lead.










waiting patiently for me to give him the word so he can launch





































A tired dog is a happy dog










some progress pics


----------



## ~StangChick~

Happy Belated Birthday!! He looks awesome!


----------



## DickyT

Great pics! He is a beautiful dog, your work with him shows. And happy belated for him!


----------



## STiLL WILL

~StangChick~ said:


> Happy Belated Birthday!! He looks awesome!





DickyT said:


> Great pics! He is a beautiful dog, your work with him shows. And happy belated for him!


Thank you!! 

I have a shorter flirt pole with a sheepskin lure at the end that he's beyond addicted to, I'll try to get some decent pics of him chasing it soon.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Gosh he is a good looking boy  he always looks so healthy!  love him! (As you know  )


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I think he kinda looks like boogie. Good lookn lil dude.


----------



## STiLL WILL

::::COACH:::: said:


> Gosh he is a good looking boy  he always looks so healthy!  love him! (As you know  )


Thank you Coach!! You know i feel the same exact way about Lucius haha 



Just Tap Pits said:


> I think he kinda looks like boogie. Good lookn lil dude.


Thanks man. 

Def got that face like Boogie and Ol Red...no mistaking he's from Tito.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Couple pics from the top of our Valentine's morning hike...

King with my Gf...his fur momma


----------



## STiLL WILL

Saturday morning bungee pole work with crackhead King and his favorite jute.

Before I could even lay down the cardboard, he beat me to the pole....










...then I had to get an OUT and sit his ass down while I laid down cardboard lol....


----------



## Pink

He's a big boy for an APBT, eh? Soon to surpass the bullies, weight wise! He's looking really great.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Pink said:


> He's a big boy for an APBT, eh? Soon to surpass the bullies, weight wise! He's looking really great.


Unfamiliar with the costillo bloodline I guess....


----------



## Pink

Just Tap Pits said:


> Unfamiliar with the costillo bloodline I guess....


Any APBT line, really. Lol.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Pink said:


> Any APBT line, really. Lol.


Castillo dogs have always pushed the limits on weight. This isnt knew in anyway. To my knowledge theyre the only line of dogs that big accepted as true apbt. Moat aobt do not get close to this big. Pretty sure they've been around before bullies were ever bred also...

This dogs brother (idk if its full or half of the sire) is in my opinion one of the best and definetly most proven dogs in the country....


----------



## Pink

Just Tap Pits said:


> Castillo dogs have always pushed the limits on weight. This isnt knew in anyway. To my knowledge theyre the only line of dogs that big accepted as true apbt. Moat aobt do not get close to this big. Pretty sure they've been around before bullies were ever bred also...
> 
> This dogs brother (idk if its full or half of the sire) is in my opinion one of the best and definetly most proven dogs in the country....


I believe I saw the brother you're speaking of a few pages back. Boogieman? He's earned his fair share of ribbons, that's for sure.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Ribbons are the half... accomplishments. All them pretty initials before and behind his name...


----------



## STiLL WILL

Pink said:


> He's a big boy for an APBT, eh? Soon to surpass the bullies, weight wise! He's looking really great.


Thank you as always! 

Haha yeah, he's shaping up to be pretty dense bulldog. Tito x Gaia dogs usually average around 61-65 lbs adult weight---conditioned at low 60's high 50's. He's becoming a lot thicker quickly, I'm curious to see how he'll be at 18 months when I start work with him.



Just Tap Pits said:


> Castillo dogs have always pushed the limits on weight. This isnt knew in anyway. To my knowledge theyre the only line of dogs that big accepted as true apbt. Moat aobt do not get close to this big. Pretty sure they've been around before bullies were ever bred also...
> 
> This dogs brother (idk if its full or half of the sire) is in my opinion one of the best and definetly most proven dogs in the country....


Yup,

The Castillo's and Castillo crosses are on the big end of the size spectrum for APBT. Naturally great weight pull dogs and hog dogs.

Boogieman is King's full brother by blood, just an earlier litter of course.

The next "up and comer" Tito dog in my opinion is Riddick. He's King's half brother from Tito x Nina. His drive is out of this world----just a phenomenal bulldog.

his ped: ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [366497] :: MILLER'S RIDDICK OF BMK

This is Riddick coming in 1st place last year at the 2013 Iron Dog Nationals ID3 pulling 9008 lbs:










This is an old picture of Riddick, he's since broken that time May of last year with new record time of 60 mins---they actually had to OUT him just so they could move on with the event lol:










I keep in touch pretty frequently with Riddick's owner Jeremiah. He's got big plans for Riddick this year, I'm excited to see what that boy does. He's also got a Riddick x Rousey(Gideon x Swogger Tor-Tito daughter) litter brewing at the moment which should have some good working dogs out of that. Lots of drive in that breeding.


----------



## STiLL WILL

While I'm at it, here are some new pics of King...


----------



## STiLL WILL

New leathers!!

King's new 2" latigo leather collar made by Redline K-9 bought from ALLK-9.com.



















New quick release harness with padded breastplate and padded "saddle"(under the handle) also made by Redline K-9 bought from ALLK-9.com


----------



## STiLL WILL

King's new favorite thing to do:

Watching birds on the powelines...


----------



## STiLL WILL

Few new pics....




























...and more bird watching lol


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

wow he is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## DickyT

STiLL WILL said:


> This is Riddick coming in 1st place last year at the 2013 Iron Dog Nationals ID3 pulling 9008 lbs:


Is 9008 a typo?

King is stunning looking!


----------



## STiLL WILL

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> wow he is absolutely gorgeous!!!


Thank you! 



DickyT said:


> Is 9008 a typo?
> 
> King is stunning looking!


Haha 9,008 is most definitely NOT a typo.  Riddick will be attempting to beat that later this year.

His owner also believes Riddick will hang for a straight 100mins this year. Mind you this is a 75-76lb APBT at CONDITIONED weight so he's a pretty freaky (bull)dog for his breed type in general. Lots of drive to back up his size that's for sure.










And thank you as well!


----------



## Cain's Mom

I love king  he looks good!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

Cain's Mom said:


> I love king  he looks good!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


THank you as always!


----------



## STiLL WILL

Warmer than usual week last week, got some good flirt pole in...


----------



## Ebar

Absolutely hands down one of my favorite dogs. Good job man


----------



## DieselsMommie

Oh King you are looking FABULOUS!!! He's such a beautiful animal

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

Ebar said:


> Absolutely hands down one of my favorite dogs. Good job man





DieselsMommie said:


> Oh King you are looking FABULOUS!!! He's such a beautiful animal
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you both!!


----------



## STiLL WILL

King finally figured out how to escape his wire crate that he's had since he was 7.5 weeks old. He didn't choose the destructive way to go about it, but more of a finesse type way---he learned how to slide the both top and bottom flimsy latches of the front door lol. Combination of his nose and his paws I'd imagine. I know for sure he used his nose because there were small scratch scabs on the side of his nose the morning after haha. I was gonna throw some carabiners on the door, but I wouldn't want him scratch or cut the crap out of his nose even more fighting a losing fight with em. Smart little shit.

Anyway, he was 3 for 3 in escaping the wire crate last week, and that's 3 times too many for me. LUCKILY we crate him in our bedroom with the door closed. Each time he escaped, all he would do is lay in front of his crate and sleep until we came home. He didn't touch a THING in our bedroom. He's a very good crated dog, but he simply preferred not to sleep in his crate given a newly discovered "option 2" I guess lol.

So I bit the bullet on a medium ProSelect Elite crate. Not cheap, but seems to be well worth the hit on the wallet. 80lbs of welded steel. Door has some nice heavy duty latches. Just beefy. Lockable caster wheels on the bottom are VERY nice and convenient. It's all powdercoated and smooth. Not a rough or sharp surface on this crate so King won't hurt himself shall he try to outsmart this one. Took less than 20 mins to assemble. All allen head bolts and the provide an allen wrench too. I'm hoping the sight of this prison is discouraging enough for King lol.










King clearly is not amused by this upgrade lol.

Here's a recent pick of King the wannabe Houdini:


----------



## Pknattsr

If I remember right King is from real deal chocolates and I would love to own a dog of this caliber but I don't have the time to fulfill his life. He is absolutely one of my favorite dogs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ImwithLoki

He is gorgeous!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

Pknattsr said:


> If I remember right King is from real deal chocolates and I would love to own a dog of this caliber but I don't have the time to fulfill his life. He is absolutely one of my favorite dogs.


Thanks! Yup, he's indeed an RDC production! 

If I had the means and space to grab a girl off their upcoming "for working homes only" breeding they have set for later this year with their fire boy Frisco and Gaia(the mother of King) I soooo would. King keeps me busy enough though LOL.

This is their boy Frisco that they are breeding to Gaia(king's momma):










That litter is going to be absolutely dripping with drive.



ImwithLoki said:


> He is gorgeous!


Thank you!!


----------



## Raiderblue

Can I ask how much he weighs? Dude, your dog is loaded with awesomeness.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Raiderblue said:


> Can I ask how much he weighs? Dude, your dog is loaded with awesomeness.


He weighed 61.7 lbs on his 1st birthday last month. I'm sure he's a pound or 2 up from that currently. His body is really starting to mature now...getting leaner but packing on more defined muscle so I really don't know how heavy he'll end up being at 2 years of age. If he's anything like his brothers and sisters before him, he's def on his way to mid 60's in weight.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Haha I love that crate!! Looks awesome!! King is a smart pup! My Lucius hates being in the crate too, but he's been doing good in the house so far...but I'd love one of those hard core crates. 
Love the 2nd picture of him-- such a handsome dude he grew up to be!


----------



## TeamCourter

That crate looks super nice, I really like it! I had a crate just like your first one, but my boy kept letting the puppy out of it as soon as he thought I wasn't watching.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

::::COACH:::: said:


> Haha I love that crate!! Looks awesome!! King is a smart pup! My Lucius hates being in the crate too, but he's been doing good in the house so far...but I'd love one of those hard core crates.
> Love the 2nd picture of him-- such a handsome dude he grew up to be!


Thanks as always Coach! 

Smartest dog I've had yet---thankfully that works out more for the better than the worse. LOL. It's been about 4 days now with the new prison and he gave it a test on the first time we left him for about 1.5 hours. His bed pad had scratch marks from his attempt but he remained fully contained and had the look of defeat on his face when we got home HAHAHA. Not a scratch on the crate seen, guess it works!



TeamCourter said:


> That crate looks super nice, I really like it! I had a crate just like your first one, but my boy kept letting the puppy out of it as soon as he thought I wasn't watching.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah it's well worth the money if you have an escape artist on your hands. King learned pretty quickly that he didn't stand a chance with this thing after his first go at it.

I'm just happy he wasn't destructive with his first crate. My friend's 65lb lab chewed through his wire crate and cut himself pretty badly in the process of doing it. I just didn't wanna risk that with King---especially since he doesn't even have regard for the well being of his own body most of the time lol. I've seen him run through a metal sprinkler pipe playing chase with me and I felt more pain than he did HAHA. I've stepped on him on accident pretty hard and he just gives me a dumb look like "What?"....I haven't even heard him yelp ever. That said, I make it a point to inspect him multiple times a week to make sure he hasn't abused himself to injury since he doesn't really broadcast pain lol.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

i'll agree, that looks like one helluva upgrade on the crate. it looks like it might be good for puppies too with the lil pull out tray on the bottom. very nice. and of course, King looks handsome as ever!


----------



## Raiderblue

I got an xl kong crate, raider isn't quite smart enough to escape it yet lol. But that crate you have is really nice. It looks escape proof.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> i'll agree, that looks like one helluva upgrade on the crate. it looks like it might be good for puppies too with the lil pull out tray on the bottom. very nice. and of course, King looks handsome as ever!


Thank you! 

Yeah I'd imagine that pull out tray is definitely convenient for pups as well during crate training.



Raiderblue said:


> I got an xl kong crate, raider isn't quite smart enough to escape it yet lol. But that crate you have is really nice. It looks escape proof.


Left him in there for a solid 2 hours today while I ran my daily errands, he was sleeping in it when I came home---even after opening the crate door he still stayed in there for a good 5 mins, guess he was tired from flirt pole and the morning walk prior. Lovin' this crate for sure.

Later this afternoon I took King into the vet for his bortedella update shot(this time he took it intranasal) and fecal analysis. Everything is good. He's in exceptional shape as per our vet's words. 

Took him to the scale and he's at 60.9. Right under a pound lighter from last time. He's really starting to lean out now. Weekly swimming and daily flirt + hand walks seem to be doing great things for his body.

Pics from vet today:




























He's always ON CRACK when visiting our favorite vet. He loves her lol


----------



## STiLL WILL

Here's how I have the new crate set up...I just realized I didn't post these yet:



















Used 3 heavy duty carabiners for added security LOL. Can never be too safe!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jabongga

he's a stud =) what an awesome one


----------



## STiLL WILL

Jabongga said:


> he's a stud =) what an awesome one


Thank you!


----------



## STiLL WILL

Took a short video of the monster thoroughly enjoying his brand new antler this morning. Massive eye boogers and all lol.

Video:


----------



## STiLL WILL

King on the patrol for yard lizards today...










At the top of a 6 mile hike with my gf last weekend...


----------



## Raiderblue

He looks like he is getting leaner, especially in the last picture. I like it. Awesome dog!


----------



## Katey

He looks great!

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## devonte151

He looking good still will. Are u going to do any sports with hime like weightpull make execellent weightpull dog.


----------



## jimxxx

King looks fantastic


----------



## STiLL WILL

Raiderblue said:


> He looks like he is getting leaner, especially in the last picture. I like it. Awesome dog!


THanks! Yeah he's leaned out quite a bit over the last month or so, can't wait to see how he looks at 2 yrs old. I'm always getting asked by friends how I got him so lean and they never believe me that it's predominately hand walks, good feed, and of course genetics.



Katey said:


> He looks great!
> 
> we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


Thank you!



devonte151 said:


> He looking good still will. Are u going to do any sports with hime like weightpull make execellent weightpull dog.


Thanks! Absolutely, in fact this summer I'll begin a bit of conditioning with him and get him slowly acclimated to WP. Unfortunately, where I live WP events are at least 3.5-4 hours away so it's a lot of planning---hell, ANY dedicated bulldog events are hard to find around me. I plan on getting him into lure coursing as there are a few events within a 2 hour radius that have them about 2-3 times annually. King's got tons of prey drive so I'm sure he would just have a blast. He will run through a rose bush just to kill a damn lizard or try to nab a bird on the fence, he's a nut.



jimxxx said:


> King looks fantastic


Thank you!


----------



## TheHiddenAngel

He looks awesome, like some other people already said he looks like he's getting leaner. Beautiful.


----------



## STiLL WILL

TheHiddenAngel said:


> He looks awesome, like some other people already said he looks like he's getting leaner. Beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## STiLL WILL

Well I cured the wire crate escaping ordeal with a nice heavy duty Pro Select Empire.....however, that thing isn't collapsible and is 80 lbs. Yeah, definitely NOT travel friendly. I still had a "travel" wire crate, which posed a problem when we took trips.

Not anymore.

Got King a heavy duty collapsible aluminum crate made by Impact Case. Those of you who fancy firearms are probably familiar with the brand---they make a lot of high quality gun/rifle cases. I must say, this has gotta be the best traveling crate I've ever had. It sets up in SECONDS, it's BEEFY, and it folds into itself into a very thin collapsed state.

Impact Case & Container - Collapsible Dog Crate - Large










Some of the features I personally like:
-marine grade slam latch with provisions for a padlock/carabiner
-3 spring loaded carrying handles for easy transport
-only about 40 lbs total weight
-STRONG!

Here's King acclimating lol (he walked right in as soon as it was up)










Folded: (scratch marks via King trying to figure out wtf it was lol)










obligatory randoms of King:










stalking yard lizards:










sitting pretty lol


----------



## bluedozer

He looks great. thanks for the update.


----------



## STiLL WILL

bluedozer said:


> He looks great. thanks for the update.


Sorry for the late response, but thank you!


----------



## STiLL WILL

This past weekend I was up in North Lake Tahoe for a wedding.

King got his first taste of snow on Saturday afternoon.... But I totally forgot to take a picture! Fail!

Anyway, here is one picture that came out awesome from last weekend:


----------



## DickyT

Great photo of King on the lake shore!


----------



## Cain's Mom

Great picture of King! He looks great as always 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

DickyT said:


> Great photo of King on the lake shore!





Cain's Mom said:


> Great picture of King! He looks great as always
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!!!


----------



## STiLL WILL

Brought King out to the beach yesterday afternoon---it was nice to have some proper 80 degree afternoon weather after spending the last 5 days up in Tahoe with 45-50 degree highs lol.

Here's the ONE non-blurry picture yesterday during King's work session lol:










btw, he is currently 15 months.


----------



## TeamCourter

Cute picture He is beautiful!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

Couple decent action shots from flirt pole yesterday!

King's going to be 16 months in a few weeks.


----------



## STiLL WILL

What happens when a group of squirrels living under a boardwalk decides to showboat and run around in front of King lol....

(needless to say we don't do this walk too often for this reason LOL)














































pretty impressed my GF has learned how to anchor King when he's in "rodent exterminator" mode haha


----------



## Stephan

Looking good Matt! Prey drive at it's best! King has turned out to be quite the stud! up::cheers:

(Luna is the same way! I have to keep her visually away from any stray animal or god forbid a cat, her arch-nemesis) :roll:

Edit: Kudos to your girl too! My girlfriend gets dragged around like a 100lb rag doll lol :/ It's fun to watch!


----------



## STiLL WILL

Stephan said:


> Looking good Matt! Prey drive at it's best! King has turned out to be quite the stud! up::cheers:
> 
> (Luna is the same way! I have to keep her visually away from any stray animal or god forbid a cat, her arch-nemesis) :roll:
> 
> Edit: Kudos to your girl too! My girlfriend gets dragged around like a 100lb rag doll lol :/ It's fun to watch!


Haha thanks brother! Good to hear from you! Hope all's well! 

Yeah, King's prey drive is unreal, and has only increased with age. He's not too keen on cats yet only because they're really not around on our walks, but I'm sure with any non-dog smaller animal the curiosity is just as intense LOL. I need to get this dude lure coursing sometime, I'm certain he would blaze a path haha.

My gf uses King to assess if her workouts are making her strength progress. I guess they are??---this is the first time she hasn't asked me to grab the lead on King hahah.


----------



## Stephan

STiLL WILL said:


> Haha thanks brother! Good to hear from you! Hope all's well!
> 
> Yeah, King's prey drive is unreal, and has only increased with age. He's not too keen on cats yet only because they're really not around on our walks, but I'm sure with any non-dog smaller animal the curiosity is just as intense LOL. I need to get this dude lure coursing sometime, I'm certain he would blaze a path haha.
> 
> My gf uses King to assess if her workouts are making her strength progress. I guess they are??---this is the first time she hasn't asked me to grab the lead on King hahah.


Nice! Making those muscle gains!! :roll:

Ya we see like 5 cats every walk so Luna is getting better with them but it doesn't help when they keep eye contact with her as we pass haha :roll::hammer:

I'm visiting the parents in SoCal this weekend with Luna as well as up north in the Cambria area! Where in Cali are you again?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

He is looking good!! Looks in very good shape  I won't even get into the topic of prey drive and my crazy dogs LOL! 
Thanks again for the updates of him, so handsome!


----------



## ames

looks AMAZING!!


----------



## STiLL WILL

Stephan said:


> Nice! Making those muscle gains!! :roll:
> 
> Ya we see like 5 cats every walk so Luna is getting better with them but it doesn't help when they keep eye contact with her as we pass haha :roll::hammer:
> 
> I'm visiting the parents in SoCal this weekend with Luna as well as up north in the Cambria area! Where in Cali are you again?


Cambria?!?? Thats literally about a 15 min drive away from me haha.....in fact, that last set of boardwalk pics staring down squirrels was taken in Cambria LOL!



::::COACH:::: said:


> He is looking good!! Looks in very good shape  I won't even get into the topic of prey drive and my crazy dogs LOL!
> Thanks again for the updates of him, so handsome!


Thank you, Coach!!! Haha oh I know about your dogs....should've renamed Pyra to PREYra LOL. 



ames said:


> looks AMAZING!!


Thanks, Ames!!


----------



## Stephan

STiLL WILL said:


> Cambria?!?? Thats literally about a 15 min drive away from me haha.....in fact, that last set of boardwalk pics staring down squirrels was taken in Cambria LOL!


Haha no way! My P's live down in Mission Viejo and this weekend we're renting a cottage on the ocean up in Cambria for my mom's 60th bday! We'll be there from Friday at noon to Sunday afternoon. Luna and my girl will be with me up: If you're going to be around this weekend, PM me your cell # and we can all go out for a cold one!:cheers: Maybe a meet and greet with the pups too if King's ok with that!?


----------



## Jodie

Where do you get his nylon collars? also he looks awesome, as always of course


----------



## TeamCourter

Jodie said:


> Where do you get his nylon collars? )


Oh yes I would like to know the answer to this also 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephan

Just left Cambria....was this that son of a bi^$h? Haha. Luna was going nuts after em.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Haha Luna and King would love my yard.... They are relentless...


----------



## STiLL WILL

Stephan said:


> Haha no way! My P's live down in Mission Viejo and this weekend we're renting a cottage on the ocean up in Cambria for my mom's 60th bday! We'll be there from Friday at noon to Sunday afternoon. Luna and my girl will be with me up: If you're going to be around this weekend, PM me your cell # and we can all go out for a cold one!:cheers: Maybe a meet and greet with the pups too if King's ok with that!?


Hey man!!! SORRRYYY for the late reply----was blindsided from family that flew in this weekend + Father's Day weekend I've been playing host since Thursday lol. Bummed we couldn't meet up!!!! Will there be a next time you'll be in my area on the Central Coast? Let me know!



Jodie said:


> Where do you get his nylon collars? also he looks awesome, as always of course





TeamCourter said:


> Oh yes I would like to know the answer to this also
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you jodie!! 

Anyway, the black and the green collars I got from Bulldog Supply Company.

Here: Bulldog Supply Company, Pitbull collars, leads, leashes, and weight pulling harness

They are REALLY heavy duty awesome quality high tensile strength nylon. I've owned quite a few brands like Stillwater, Tablerock Kennel, and Obrien's and they're all good too. Bulldog Supply orders seem to get to my door the quickest though. I really have no preference, but I can vouch that the BSC collars and leads are LEGIT! 



Stephan said:


> Just left Cambria....was this that son of a bi^$h? Haha. Luna was going nuts after em.


HAHAHA YES...that + like 3 or 4 more that were just chirping and running around when King would walk by. It drove him ape shit. I knew you'd find that Moonstone Beach Boardwalk pretty easily. 

Doesn't help that the dogs get a bunch of grip on the wood when they pull SMH lol



::::COACH:::: said:


> Haha Luna and asking would love my yard.... They are relentless...


If it's not squirrels, it's yard lizards around my house King is chasing haha. It's gotten so bad, just saying "LIZARD!" makes him go into search mode ANYWHERE even inside the house LOL.


----------



## Stephan

STiLL WILL said:


> Hey man!!! SORRRYYY for the late reply----was blindsided from family that flew in this weekend + Father's Day weekend I've been playing host since Thursday lol. Bummed we couldn't meet up!!!! Will there be a next time you'll be in my area on the Central Coast? Let me know!
> 
> HAHAHA YES...that + like 3 or 4 more that were just chirping and running around when King would walk by. It drove him ape shit. I knew you'd find that Moonstone Beach Boardwalk pretty easily.
> 
> Doesn't help that the dogs get a bunch of grip on the wood when they pull SMH lol


No prob at all amigo! I figured most peeps would be busy with Father's Day ish that weekend etc :cheers: And yep I found Moonstone Boardwalk all right haha! It was located literally 400 steps out of my front door from the huge acre cottage we rented for the weekend :roll:......soooo the boardwalk was my front yard....then the ocean


----------



## STiLL WILL

Stephan said:


> No prob at all amigo! I figured most peeps would be busy with Father's Day ish that weekend etc :cheers: And yep I found Moonstone Boardwalk all right haha! It was located literally 400 steps out of my front door from the huge acre cottage we rented for the weekend :roll:......soooo the boardwalk was my front yard....then the ocean


Dang, that's some PRIME real estate there man!! That's a great rental location.... :thumbsup:

If you head out this way again, message me(I get notifications right away for PM's) and we'll try to coordinate better lol.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Well, summer's here in full force....

Which only means SUN'S OUT, GUNS OUT for Mr. King. lol

ps- Anyone who lives in places where summer heats up, don't forget to protect those pads on your dogs! Musher's Secret / Tuf-Foot are my go-to's for pad protection. 

A few shots of him after we ran up and down the dunes in the background. He loves to work in the beach sand, especially flirt pole.



















Back in the car, on his cooling pad. Happy guy!


----------



## ~StangChick~

he's got the life! So handsome.


----------



## TeamCourter

King is such a handsome boy! He doesn't mind being on the sand for a lengthy period of time? My girl doesn't seem to mind it either, but my boy in another story. He absolutely hates how the sand makes his feet spread! Every year when we go to the dunes he will chase his Dad on the dirt bike for a ways, but then I have to come out on the quad to give him a ride back to camp. At first I thought it was the temperature at first, and we have also used Mushers secret and some other brand or pad protectant. We have come to find out that he just hates any surface that spreads his feet, sand, pea gravel etc.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

~StangChick~ said:


> he's got the life! So handsome.


Thank you! He's the only dog so you know he's spoiled lol.



TeamCourter said:


> King is such a handsome boy! He doesn't mind being on the sand for a lengthy period of time? My girl doesn't seem to mind it either, but my boy in another story. He absolutely hates how the sand makes his feet spread! Every year when we go to the dunes he will chase his Dad on the dirt bike for a ways, but then I have to come out on the quad to give him a ride back to camp. At first I thought it was the temperature at first, and we have also used Mushers secret and some other brand or pad protectant. We have come to find out that he just hates any surface that spreads his feet, sand, pea gravel etc.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!!

King's had his feet on beach sand since he was about 16 weeks old(when all his pup shots cleared) so he feels right at home on it. I'm sure he'd want beach sand in the house if he had it his way lol. He loves digging into it, getting the zoomies on it, running, diving etc on beach sand. My last dog wasn't THAT ecstatic about beach sand, but loved it as well haha.


----------



## John_B

Such an amazing looking dog!! What are the details on that yellow collar and where did you get it? I like it a lot


----------



## TeamCourter

STiLL WILL said:


> Thank you! He's the only dog so you know he's spoiled lol.
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> King's had his feet on beach sand since he was about 16 weeks old(when all his pup shots cleared) so he feels right at home on it. I'm sure he'd want beach sand in the house if he had it his way lol. He loves digging into it, getting the zoomies on it, running, diving etc on beach sand. My last dog wasn't THAT ecstatic about beach sand, but loved it as well haha.


Haha that's cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey

He is gorgeous. tks for the tip on protecting their pads. I will have to find it around here.


----------



## STiLL WILL

John_B said:


> Such an amazing looking dog!! What are the details on that yellow collar and where did you get it? I like it a lot


Thanks John! The yellow one in the last picture was from Stillwater Kennel Supply. It's the'r 1.5" wide, 4-ply. I'll put that on King on the days he hits the water whether it be in the pool or at the beach. Not a sign of deterioration and it's been through quite a lot! :thumbsup:

Here's the link: Stillwater Kennel Supply -- The Best Pit Bull Collars



TeamCourter said:


> Haha that's cute


Hhaha thanks 



Katey said:


> He is gorgeous. tks for the tip on protecting their pads. I will have to find it around here.


Thanks! 

I use both Tuf-Foot & Musher's Secret at the same time.

Tuf-Foot strengthens and protects the pads, and can also be used directly on pad cuts to help them heal faster. If it's your first application of Tuf-Foot EVER, the 1st week apply twice daily, the 2nd week apply once daily, and then any application after that is however frequent you want just for maintenance. It does, however, have it's own strong medicine smell and will stain carpet so give it a good couple minutes to dry before letting the dog on any carpet. It dries quickly though! I like to apply it using a spray bottle; you use less but have more effective coverage of the pads.

Musher's Secret mainly acts as a natural barrier and protects the pads from the elements like snow, road salt, and heat(pavement, hot sand etc). I usually apply it every other day before walking, running, beach etc. When applying, just use a thin layer on the pads and a thin layer deep inside the webbing of the toes as well.

King runs while I'm on my bike on a hard packed gravel track almost every day or every other day during summer for a good 3 miles of straight running and I've had great results with that combination of pad protectants. Zero problems to report. His pads are nice and tough/compliant.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Stopped in to our vet a few weeks ago just for a weigh in, and of course, to see his favorite receptionist lol.

King's physique is steadily "tightening up" as he approaches the 18 month age. He's definitely leaned out since the 1 year mark. He was hovering at 60 lbs when he turned 1 year.

At the most current weigh in, King's now at 55 lbs. Leaning out nicely.

Anyway, here are some pics of the progress!

This is after a 2.5 mile full blast run on the gravel track in the background. As soon as he hears his 10 ft lead attach, he anxiously waits for the "GO-GO-GO!" from me lol. He runs more in front of me than alongside me while I'm on my bike. We do this usually twice a week. He refuses to run at my side, he MUST be in front the whole time lol. GPS tracks our average speeds for the whole 2.5 miles at around 18-20mph. He would probably do 4 miles if I let him, but I save his energy for a cool lap and flirt pole after.










A few of King just hangin out recently:




























Every morning @ 7am, I can always count on this guy to be up in my face:


----------



## rabbit

Kings grown into one fine dog. I've enjoyed looking through his pictures he's so handsome.


----------



## STiLL WILL

rabbit said:


> Kings grown into one fine dog. I've enjoyed looking through his pictures he's so handsome.


Thank you!!! :cheers:


----------



## STiLL WILL

Got a couple new collars for Mr. King...oh yah and he's 18 months as of yesterday. 

Usually I don't dig the spiked collar look, but man I loved this one and the NFL season is about to begin again....and yes, I am a DIEHARD Oakland Raiders fan. :roll:




























My new favorite collar on him, round studded camo on leather:


----------



## ::::COACH::::

He looks absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## STiLL WILL

::::COACH:::: said:


> He looks absolutely stunning!!!


Thank you as always Coach!!!! :cheers:


----------



## STiLL WILL

Ok time to do a huge photo dump lol....

King's 18 months now, weighs 54lbs

Some current pics:


----------



## jttar

Thanks for the new pictures of King Still Will. Your boy is stunning and what a sweet face he has. 

Joe


----------



## STiLL WILL

jttar said:


> Thanks for the new pictures of King Still Will. Your boy is stunning and what a sweet face he has.
> 
> Joe


Thank you, Joe!!!


----------



## STiLL WILL

Took a 3 mile hike this morning.

Here was the view from the top:










2 quick ones of King at the top:



















Oh to those of you wondering what the red thing is under his yellow nylon collar, it's a Kool Collar. I filled it with ice cubes at the beginning of the hike since ambient temp was approaching mid 70's today in the morning. Definitely one of the best "cheap" things I've bought for my dogs in the past. The ice melts over the chest cavity(where the heart and lungs are) and keeps the dogs cooled. Easily has reduced the panting intensity by 50% on warm days.


----------



## Pink

He's matured so beautifully! Good job with him.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Pink said:


> He's matured so beautifully! Good job with him.


Thank you so much, Pink!  Can't wait to see some updated pics of Mr. T!


----------



## STiLL WILL

A few new pics...

playing tug today after he caught up with his flirtpole lol:










burst shots of him jumping to grab his favorite reward: fire hose frisbee










He gets to run and grab frisbee as a reward after solid "wait" command drills with a good amount of distance.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Hey everyone! 

Well good and bad news.

Let's get the bad news out of the way first:

This clown somehow cracked his "p4" molar!!! His right side, upper jaw, most rear molar---one of the 2 biggest teeth in a dog's mouth is what he cracked. Discovered it days ago when I saw some blood on one of his tugs. I had to really get in there to find the source but found that he had cracked it pretty badly.  Vet said theres no other way around it, its gotta come out. *sigh* So this coming Monday he's going into our vet and getting a full tooth extraction done. I feel bad for him, but he's a psycho LOL. There's no telling what this dog got into, but he's gonna be without a tooth come Monday afternoon haha. Thank goodness for good pet insurance!!!

Now onto the good news...

I FINALLY got King's new walking/running harness today! Made by Missy @ Brown Dog Designs. Some of you are probably familiar with her work as she makes arguably THE best weight pulling harnesses for APBT's. It took about 1 month from order placement to receiving it in the mail, but it was SOOOOO worth the wait! Top notch quality, and customized exactly how I wanted it---down to the wrap pattern/colors on the neck portion.

Pics on King...


----------



## Katey

wow, he is looking gorgeous. Love how he has turned out. Always look forward to seeing new pics of him.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Katey said:


> wow, he is looking gorgeous. Love how he has turned out. Always look forward to seeing new pics of him.


Thank you Katey!! As always 

I'll be putting up some more new pics of him, just havent had the chance to upload lately.


----------



## ames

ooooo FANCY new harness! Looks AWESOME on him!!!


----------



## STiLL WILL

ames said:


> ooooo FANCY new harness! Looks AWESOME on him!!!


Thank you!

He definitely runs a lot better with it on our dirt road sprints-------as he damn near pulls me the whole time I'm on my bike lol. I can't pedal quickly enough to keep any slack with this psycho haha.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Hey everyone!

Well here's my periodic photo dump of current King pics lol. Enjoy!


----------



## DickyT

King is looking fantastic!


----------



## Ohana

Wow! He's maturing nicely! I'm a sucker for chocolates, too.


----------



## jimxxx

King looks very very nice, I like also the RDC dogs, chocolate gives afrodisiacum..........


----------



## STiLL WILL

DickyT said:


> King is looking fantastic!





Ohana said:


> Wow! He's maturing nicely! I'm a sucker for chocolates, too.





jimxxx said:


> King looks very very nice, I like also the RDC dogs, chocolate gives afrodisiacum..........


Thank you all! 

Never a boring day with this guy, and I wouldn't have it any other way. Haha


----------



## STiLL WILL

My gf took some great burst shots of King running this past weekend with me in tow on my mountain bike(huffing and puffing to try to keep a bit of slack on the 10 foot lead lol).









































































...and the result after torching a gps tracked 2 miles in 10 minutes, averaging 22mph the whole time:


----------



## DickyT

Go King! Funny that I'll ride a skateboard with the dog, but a bike, no way... Maybe if I had dirt nearby.

He looks great, and I know that has to be good fun for you all!


----------



## MSK

My o my how hes grown he looks amazing aswell.


----------



## Adjecyca

LOVE the bike riding photos!!!


----------



## Katey

Great to see him up an active after his tooth thing. 

He is a fast one, looks great in his harness.


----------



## STiLL WILL

DickyT said:


> Go King! Funny that I'll ride a skateboard with the dog, but a bike, no way... Maybe if I had dirt nearby.
> 
> He looks great, and I know that has to be good fun for you all!


Thanks!! LOL I'm the complete opposite. I wouldn't even sit on a skateboard, much less stand on one haha.

That said, I can honestly admit the 1st time I had King on the harness and we went out for a run with my bike, he pulled me straight off it soon as I gave him the "GO!" .....fell straight on my ass on the dirt haha. He dragged me(200 lbs) a good 1.5-2 feet before stopping to look back at me after saying "EASY KING, EASY KING!!" He digs and runs a lot harder with the harness than on the collar that's for damn sure. I think it's time I invest into a slatmill soon!



MSK said:


> My o my how hes grown he looks amazing aswell.





Adjecyca said:


> LOVE the bike riding photos!!!





Katey said:


> Great to see him up an active after his tooth thing.
> 
> He is a fast one, looks great in his harness.


Thank you everyone again! Really really appreciate all of it!!! 

Katey, yeah he bounced back from the molar extraction rather quickly. Its great to have him off the meds. Back to his psycho self hanging off the leather tug and screaming as he's on it LOL. I'll try to shoot and upload some video sometime!


----------



## jimxxx

Great bike pic's, and what a athlete king is, looks fantastic..


----------



## HeavyJeep

STiLL WILL said:


> Thanks!! LOL I'm the complete opposite. I wouldn't even sit on a skateboard, much less stand on one haha.
> 
> That said, I can honestly admit the 1st time I had King on the harness and we went out for a run with my bike, he pulled me straight off it soon as I gave him the "GO!" .....fell straight on my ass on the dirt haha. He dragged me(200 lbs) a good 1.5-2 feet before stopping to look back at me after saying "EASY KING, EASY KING!!" He digs and runs a lot harder with the harness than on the collar that's for damn sure. I think it's time I invest into a slatmill soon!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Im with you friend! No skateboards for this guy.. lol, I will say I did longboard a few times down some looong hills in NC
> 
> You do need you a mill, or get a lawnmower handle and a welder and make this
> 
> 
> so much easier to control!!
> 
> Your boy is looking good!! as always!


----------



## DickyT

HeavyJeep said:


> so much easier to control!!
> 
> Your boy is looking good!! as always!


Oh.... I like that! Need to find me a TIG welder though, my mountain bike is aluminum frame. Or better yet, come up with a way to have it removable. Thinking cap on....


----------



## STiLL WILL

HeavyJeep said:


> Im with you friend! No skateboards for this guy.. lol, I will say I did longboard a few times down some looong hills in NC
> 
> You do need you a mill, or get a lawnmower handle and a welder and make this
> 
> 
> so much easier to control!!
> 
> Your boy is looking good!! as always!





DickyT said:


> Oh.... I like that! Need to find me a TIG welder though, my mountain bike is aluminum frame. Or better yet, come up with a way to have it removable. Thinking cap on....


Hell of an idea!!! Damn! Thanks for that HJ!

....but the mountain bike I run King with has has an all carbon fiber frame.  lol [1st world problems]

Seriously though, depending on how much of a hit Christmas has on my wallet this year, I'm definitely going to try to get a custom slatmill made. Rainy days are only coming in the winter, and this guy gets stir crazy when he doesn't get out everyday. lol


----------



## DickyT

STiLL WILL said:


> ....but the mountain bike I run King with has has an all carbon fiber frame.  lol [*BALLER STATUS PROBLEMS*]


Fixed it


----------



## TeamCourter

That's an awesome idea HJ, I need one for my bike! I know they make something like that, but I'm sure it's expensive. I like your idea a lot!
Hey Dicky you should let me know if you come up with an idea to make that removable


----------



## STiLL WILL

DickyT said:


> Fixed it


LOL...back when I had money to spend on other hobbies like MTB. Now it's all about this dog!----so money is nowhere to be found haha


----------



## STiLL WILL

After a little bit of flirt pole on this ridiculous 78-79 degree Indian Summer day (I hate it lol)


----------



## John_B

Your dog looks awesome!!

And for the ones trying to figure out how to make an attachment, and don't want to make it themselves... They make some options to buy

http://www.thedogoutdoors.com/walkydog-dog-bike-leash.html

http://www.springeramerica.com

I like and am going to buy the walky dog plus from dogoutdoors, $50 ain't bad for a pre made and well thought out design that works. they have some cool stuff if you check out the site.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

King is looking fantastic! Love his shiny coat and condition!  and I like the bike pictures. I am not brave enough to try bike riding again....almost got killed LOL...I think if I would have started Pyra and Lucius when they were younger on the bike it would have been fine. But Pyra dragged the bike and we tipped over because she darted after some animal  ill be getting a slat mill at some point. But with Tandie I could attempt the bike!  

Thanks for the update pics! I Always enjoy them!


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

he's gorgeous... i'm still looking into RDC kennel 


did you crop his ears or did you get him with them from the breeder already cropped?


----------



## STiLL WILL

John_B said:


> Your dog looks awesome!!
> 
> And for the ones trying to figure out how to make an attachment, and don't want to make it themselves... They make some options to buy
> 
> WalkyDog Plus® Bike Leash | Walky Dog Bike Leash | Bicycle Dog Leash | Bike With Your Dog | Dog Bike Accessory - The Dog Outdoors
> 
> http://www.springeramerica.com
> 
> I like and am going to buy the walky dog plus from dogoutdoors, $50 ain't bad for a pre made and well thought out design that works. they have some cool stuff if you check out the site.


Thanks John!!

Yeah I looked into the Springer for King way back, but I honestly don't think it's built for the way he runs lol. See, when it comes to walking, he is always right at my side. He is a damn near PERFECT walker. He'll even correct his speed if he sees me walking slower than the normal pace.

Running? There is only one speed on that boy: in front of Daddy or don't run at all lol. Just the sight of the bike and the sound of the rear hub clicking makes him bonkers. If I hooked him up to one of those i'd probably have to hook him up to a lead as a safety net too lol. That said, I think I'll just order a slat mill and stick with hand walks and hikes for road work haha.



::::COACH:::: said:


> King is looking fantastic! Love his shiny coat and condition!  and I like the bike pictures. I am not brave enough to try bike riding again....almost got killed LOL...I think if I would have started Pyra and Lucius when they were younger on the bike it would have been fine. But Pyra dragged the bike and we tipped over because she darted after some animal  ill be getting a slat mill at some point. But with Tandie I could attempt the bike!
> 
> Thanks for the update pics! I Always enjoy them!


Thanks, Coach! 

You know, ever since I began adding Bixbi's "Skin & Coat" organic superfood supplement to his morning feed, his coat has been ridiculously shiny and a lot more soft. I really can't say enough about this stuff!

I feel the same way about, King. If I started him when he was a pup on a bike I think he wouldn't be such a lunatic out on our runs lol.

Also, let me know when you're ready for a slat mill! I'm currently trying to have one made from a guy out in Louisiana. Awesome quality custom mills, and the price is MUCH cheaper than an RPM Mill Maker or Dog Trotter. Not sure if you're friends with Sherman on FB(owner of Sox and Tiga), but he just got one of these mills and it absolutely sings!

Here is some of his work:






























Beatrix Kiddo said:


> he's gorgeous... i'm still looking into RDC kennel
> 
> did you crop his ears or did you get him with them from the breeder already cropped?


Thank you!!!! 

I got his ears cropped after receiving him from RDC. I asked them about having them done before I got him, but that would've had them keep him an extra 4 weeks---their ear crop vet doesn't touch pups until they turn 12 weeks. That's important early training time that I would miss so I decided to have them go forth with shipping him to me at 8 weeks and scheduled an ear crop with a reputable specialized vet out here.

You should TOTALLY get an RDC dog.......and one from their upcoming Ol Red x Reeta breeding.  Some amazing dogs will hit the ground running from that litter.

I'd totally have me a female from their Frisco x Gaia litter, but only if I had the time and the space. Those pups will be insanely driven dogs. Frisco(King's half brother) & Gaia(King's damn) have fiery personalities from what I hear from Liz and Pat.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Yep I'm friends with him and he told me about the mills, I'm looking to get one from that guy or welder


----------



## STiLL WILL

::::COACH:::: said:


> Yep I'm friends with him and he told me about the mills, I'm looking to get one from that guy or welder


I just put down my deposit for one with that guy (Full Blown Slatmills) today! Excited!

It'll look pretty much like the 2nd pic(chocolate tinted plexi) in my last but with black slats. No more eating sh*t on the bike soon! haha


----------



## MSK

I'm so Jelly I have no where to put a mill sigh! I hate living with relatives but, whats the point in moving when the property is going to be my kids and start paying a 30 year mortgage. 

thats some nice mills though


----------



## STiLL WILL

MSK said:


> I'm so Jelly I have no where to put a mill sigh! I hate living with relatives but, whats the point in moving when the property is going to be my kids and start paying a 30 year mortgage.
> 
> thats some nice mills though


I BARELY have any room for a slat mill lol...but for MY OWN SAFETY of not getting yanked off the bike again, it's a worthwhile sacrifice of space haha.

I wish I had provisions for a spring pole, but I simply don't. 20-30 min tug on the bite rag with me will have to suffice---at least i get a workout lol

I hear ya on the relatives. I'm in a similar situation myself. Rock & and hard place. I know I can get a more spacious place, but there's really no point at this stage. House is paid off and absolutely detest the idea of another mortgage and prop tax(esp here in CaliBENDYOUOVERfornia).


----------



## STiLL WILL

Been sooo blessed with PERFECT weather out my way to kick off November. With perfect weather comes some amazing sunsets...

Thought I'd share a few sunset time pics of King I've taken this month:





































Here's one of him hangin out in the driveway the other day as I was working on my truck...


----------



## John_B

King looks fantastic! Awesome pictures too


----------



## TheHiddenAngel

Amazing pics, King is looking great!


----------



## STiLL WILL

John_B said:


> King looks fantastic! Awesome pictures too





TheHiddenAngel said:


> Amazing pics, King is looking great!


Thank you both!!


----------



## STiLL WILL

Hey all!

Got King a weight vest from LaGuard. Excited to start using it once the rain stops out here in Cali LOL.

Anyway here it is:



















And some random but current pics lol










He never goes anywhere without his moose antler LOL.










1st world dog.


----------



## STiLL WILL

The one month countdown until this boy is 2 years old starts today! Time is screaming by!

Here is King currently


----------



## DickyT

Looking great, I like the best too! Thanks for the update.


----------



## STiLL WILL

DickyT said:


> Looking great, I like the best too! Thanks for the update.


Thanks Dicky!


----------



## STiLL WILL

Couple random pics I haven't posted yet...


----------



## DickyT

Dang little phone keyboard... I meant vest, not best...


----------



## jttar

King is looking fantastic Still Will. Liking the weight vest a lot. I use a sadle bag vest on my 6 mo. old girl and use bottled water or canned food in each side. I swear as soon as I put it on her she gets serious about her walk and it improves her behavior on walks. 

King has such an expressive face, really enjoyed looking at his pictures. Thanks so much for sharing with us. He is a looker for sure.

Joe


----------



## STiLL WILL

DickyT said:


> Dang little phone keyboard... I meant vest, not best...


LOL! I know what you meant the first time, don't worry haha. 



jttar said:


> King is looking fantastic Still Will. Liking the weight vest a lot. I use a sadle bag vest on my 6 mo. old girl and use bottled water or canned food in each side. I swear as soon as I put it on her she gets serious about her walk and it improves her behavior on walks.
> 
> King has such an expressive face, really enjoyed looking at his pictures. Thanks so much for sharing with us. He is a looker for sure.
> 
> Joe


Hey Joe!

You can call me Matt. 

I really appreciate the all the kind words!

I'm glad I get to share his progress from pup to adult with all of you. I find it really helpful for me in all honesty so I can document his progress through pics haha. I don't own a scale, but I do own a TON of pictures---those are my main gauges of progress. 

He's pretty indifferent about his weight vest lol. The very first time I slapped it on him without any weight he gave me this "really???" look it was kinda funny. He still gives me that look, but he snaps out of it as soon as we start walking. He's always been a great walker on the leash, but the vest makes him super focused...........until a squirrel or lizard crosses his path haha then priorities switch instantly for that moment. I've been using it for about a month now. :hammer:

He's got 1.6 lbs in there now.

The vest comes with an assortment of 1/2 lb and 1/3 lb weights and I've been increasing his weight week by week, but in very small increments:

Week 1: 0 lb (vest acclimation) 
Week 2: [2] 1/3 lb weights = 0.6 lb total
Week 3: switch out the [2] 1/3 lb weights to [2] 1/2 lb weights = 1 lb total
Week 4: add [2] 1/3 lb weights = 1.6 lb total

.......(planned) Week 5: switch out the [2] 1/3 lb weights to [2] 1/2 lb weights = 2 lb total

and so on, and so forth.....I'll probably cap him at around 5lbs.

A good 2.5 mile/45-50min flat land handwalk with the vest 1st thing in the morning gets him nice and tired before his 1st feed of the day. Our "work" days we'll walk up and down hills with the vest for 3 miles/1hr total----a good 500+ ft elevation change(climb) within 1.5 miles so we both get good workouts (I have a weight vest on myself for these walks too!).

Which saddle bag style vest do you use? I've been thinking about pickin up a pack for King for our long hikes. I've been leaning towards a Ruffwear Approach or Ruffwear Palisades pack.


----------



## STiLL WILL

I knew I saw this before lol....

Here's a comparison pic of King & his sire Tito:










Apple didn't fall too far from the tree haha


----------



## Katey

King is looking incredible SW. His eyes are incredible.


----------



## berk

Your dog is beautiful and you take amazing shots of him. You should take a few action shots of king showing off his teeth.


----------



## jttar

Hey Matt This is the saddle bag that I use. It is well constructed and does the job. Click HERE

Joe


----------



## STiLL WILL

Katey said:


> King is looking incredible SW. His eyes are incredible.


Don't know how I missed this! Thanks as always Katey!!!! 



berk said:


> Your dog is beautiful and you take amazing shots of him. You should take a few action shots of king showing off his teeth.


Thank you! Maybe soon.


----------



## STiLL WILL

jttar said:


> Hey Matt This is the saddle bag that I use. It is well constructed and does the job. Click HERE
> 
> Joe


Joe!

Thank you!

Funny you mention it....as last week I ended up getting King a pack haha.

After looking at several packs in person, various brands, I ended up with a Singletrak pack from Ruffwear for King.

It was super light, came with water bladders, and fit him awesome. We're not long day hikers, so I really wasnt looking for something that will carry various items. I just wanted something that will carry his own water, foldable bowl, and poop bags lol.

Here he is with the new pack...


----------



## DickyT

Nice! The pack looks great, and as always, so does King!


----------



## jttar

Thanks for the pics Matt. King looks like he doesn't mind wearing his pack. When I walk my dogs and they're wearing their pack my neighbor always jokes that I have them filled with beer for my walk. Not a bad idea for hot summer days, LOL.

Joe


----------



## TeamCourter

Love the new pack!


----------



## STiLL WILL

DickyT said:


> Nice! The pack looks great, and as always, so does King!


Thanks mucho as always, D!! 



jttar said:


> Thanks for the pics Matt. King looks like he doesn't mind wearing his pack. When I walk my dogs and they're wearing their pack my neighbor always jokes that I have them filled with beer for my walk. Not a bad idea for hot summer days, LOL.
> 
> Joe


Haha! I'd be absolutely lying if I told you I haven't thought about filling up one of the water bladders with something else!!

He's gotten pretty acclimated to carrying some weight since starting his weight vest regimen(hes up to 2lbs now on it!). He gets a bit more focused as you'd imagine when he has to work "a little."  The Ruffwear pack must be a cake walk for him in comparison, even with the bladders filled.



TeamCourter said:


> Love the new pack!


Thanks as always, TC!


----------



## STiLL WILL

From the top of our hike this morning....


----------



## STiLL WILL

Just an update! 

As some of you already know, I was using the LaGuard Fitness Vest on King as a weight vest. Well, the more I really saw it on him and saw where the weight was being placed, I decided to stop using it for weight supplemented walks. I just don't agree with the weights being placed BEHIND the shoulders with the spine bearing the majority of the weight. Now, I know LaGuard stands behind their product and have had UKC and actual veterinary testimonial to the vest being used with weights, but I just don't agree with how it sits anatomically on a dog.

That said, the LaGuard wasn't a complete waste!!! I purchased the flotation aides with it, and it's a phenomenal swim vest. A lot better quality than what you can find at the pet store that's for damn sure.

Again, not knocking LaGuard, I just don't agree with it being really great for use with weights on a dog. The FIT & BUILD QUALITY is awesome on the LaGuard...really well made and seems like it would last a while even with the roughest of dogs.

........now what I moved onto was a *Leerburg* weight vest!

I like the design better mainly emphasizing where they place the weights on the dog: right at the shoulders. This is where, in my opinion, the brunt of the weight should be on any dog carrying additional weight. Even King's Ruffwear Singletrak hiking pack has the majority of the weight over his shoulders.

The Leerburg vest has a much simpler, but effective, design approach. Only 1 adjustable strap in the back which fits perfectly at King's "tuck" and it is very secure during the walks. King's Leerburg is a small which comes with 8 weight pockets total(4 pockets on each side, 1/2lb weights in each pocket, totaling 4 lbs max weight for small vest).

Currently King's at 2lbs in his Leerburg, and he honestly loves it. I can tell because he actually comes anxiously to me when he sees it in my hands lol. With the LaGuard, he was pretty indifferent about it. I don't think he liked the big belly strap on the LaGuard too much, but once he got to walking it was fine. With the Leerburg, he's out strutting normally from the get go. No awkward "WTF IS ON ME" first couple mins like he was with the LaGuard lol. All dogs are different, but this is how King differed in reaction between the two vests lol.

Here are comparison pics I made between the LaGuard and the Leerburg. Laguard vest on top:



















^^^As you can see, in my opinion, the Leerburg centers the weight in a much better place on the dog right over his shoulders.

Now onto some walking shots with the Leerburg:










After our 4 mile walk early this morning 



















And a random shot of King's current condition, he was spying on birds again lol:


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Totally agree! I never put weight on the spine! If I do weight it is the shoulders or neck but I don't even like neck much.  I'm very happy to see your reviews on these products in case I decide to make a future purchase


----------



## STiLL WILL

::::COACH:::: said:


> Totally agree! I never put weight on the spine! If I do weight it is the shoulders or neck but I don't even like neck much.  I'm very happy to see your reviews on these products in case I decide to make a future purchase


Yes! Spine, IMO, is a HORRIBLE place to center weight on a dog. These aren't horses or mules or donkeys lol. I agree, even using weighted collars still has me uneasy but to each his own!

Glad someone likes my reviews haha. 

Leerburg vest has definitely been one of the best purchases I've made.

Here's one of the best parts about it:


----------



## STiLL WILL

Well, I was really reluctant on posting these only for the fact that I know a ton of members on here are currently BURIED IN SNOW. lol

It's been an amazing week weather wise out on my shores in the west.

Took the 2yr old to the beach the other day lol, here are some pics:

(to those wondering, a seagull was basically teasing him on the shots where he looks ready to leap haha)


----------



## jttar

Matt,
Those pictures are exactly what us snow and cold people need. King is handsome and fit as always and those pictures are stunning. Great detail and color. Kinda makes me feel warmer already. As always, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pink

Gosh, what a _hunk_. He has matured into one of my very favorites, undoubtedly. I love his build - lean, yet substantial. A good deal of today's ADBA dogs have moved towards a much too fine-boned, "whippet-like" appearance, if you will, which I just do not care for. King's a solid-looking boy.


----------



## STiLL WILL

jttar said:


> Matt,
> Those pictures are exactly what us snow and cold people need. King is handsome and fit as always and those pictures are stunning. Great detail and color. Kinda makes me feel warmer already. As always, thanks for sharing.


Haha well now I know!!! Thanks again, Joe. Wish I could send you all this weather! There aren't a lot of positive things I can say about this damn state these days, but the weather all year(in my neck of the woods) is definitely nothing to complain about that's for sure. Give and take! Pay the price of living here, but the weather sweetens the financial sacrifices lol.



Pink said:


> Gosh, what a _hunk_. He has matured into one of my very favorites, undoubtedly. I love his build - lean, yet substantial. A good deal of today's ADBA dogs have moved towards a much too fine-boned, "whippet-like" appearance, if you will, which I just do not care for. King's a solid-looking boy.


Pink, coming from you that means a lot! Thank you! 

It makes my job as an owner/handler much easier when the genetics lend themselves very nicely to some good old fashion work that's for damn sure, but I definitely know what you mean. 

He definitely gets his muscle density from his mother, but his frame from his father. It's a good balance when the work and the feed are harmonious. He's got enormous drive, so it makes working him much more entertaining and easy! He keeps me motivated to stay active, and that's one of the main reasons I wanted a bulldog with a high motor. 

Look forward to sharing a lot more pics with you all on his progress. He's only scratching the surface. Ramping up work steadily for this dog....


----------



## jimxxx

STiLL WILL said:


> Just an update!
> 
> As some of you already know, I was using the LaGuard Fitness Vest on King as a weight vest. Well, the more I really saw it on him and saw where the weight was being placed, I decided to stop using it for weight supplemented walks. I just don't agree with the weights being placed BEHIND the shoulders with the spine bearing the majority of the weight. Now, I know LaGuard stands behind their product and have had UKC and actual veterinary testimonial to the vest being used with weights, but I just don't agree with how it sits anatomically on a dog.
> 
> That said, the LaGuard wasn't a complete waste!!! I purchased the flotation aides with it, and it's a phenomenal swim vest. A lot better quality than what you can find at the pet store that's for damn sure.
> 
> Again, not knocking LaGuard, I just don't agree with it being really great for use with weights on a dog. The FIT & BUILD QUALITY is awesome on the LaGuard...really well made and seems like it would last a while even with the roughest of dogs.
> 
> ........now what I moved onto was a *Leerburg* weight vest!
> 
> I like the design better mainly emphasizing where they place the weights on the dog: right at the shoulders. This is where, in my opinion, the brunt of the weight should be on any dog carrying additional weight. Even King's Ruffwear Singletrak hiking pack has the majority of the weight over his shoulders.
> 
> The Leerburg vest has a much simpler, but effective, design approach. Only 1 adjustable strap in the back which fits perfectly at King's "tuck" and it is very secure during the walks. King's Leerburg is a small which comes with 8 weight pockets total(4 pockets on each side, 1/2lb weights in each pocket, totaling 4 lbs max weight for small vest).
> 
> Currently King's at 2lbs in his Leerburg, and he honestly loves it. I can tell because he actually comes anxiously to me when he sees it in my hands lol. With the LaGuard, he was pretty indifferent about it. I don't think he liked the big belly strap on the LaGuard too much, but once he got to walking it was fine. With the Leerburg, he's out strutting normally from the get go. No awkward "WTF IS ON ME" first couple mins like he was with the LaGuard lol. All dogs are different, but this is how King differed in reaction between the two vests lol.
> 
> Here are comparison pics I made between the LaGuard and the Leerburg. Laguard vest on top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^As you can see, in my opinion, the Leerburg centers the weight in a much better place on the dog right over his shoulders.
> 
> Now onto some walking shots with the Leerburg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After our 4 mile walk early this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a random shot of King's current condition, he was spying on birds again lol:


I have a question about weight vests, I'm also looking for one and have found a company who made them, It's a totally different one than yours, and located in China (AliExpress)
Here's the link:
harness with weights for dogs-in Training & Behaviour Aids from Home & Garden on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

What do you (and other members) think about this vest.
Found also one on E-bay It's a nylon harness but looks the same
http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Weighted-Dog...erican-bulldog-etc-MAG-/141427136892]Weighted Dog Harness (staffordshire, pitbull, american bulldog, etc.) MAG | eBay[/url]


----------



## STiLL WILL

jimxxx said:


> I have a question about weight vests, I'm also looking for one and have found a company who made them, It's a totally different one than yours, and located in China (AliExpress)
> Here's the link:
> harness with weights for dogs-in Training & Behaviour Aids from Home & Garden on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
> 
> What do you (and other members) think about this vest.
> Found also one on E-bay It's a nylon harness but looks the same
> http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Weighted-Dog...erican-bulldog-etc-MAG-/141427136892]Weighted Dog Harness (staffordshire, pitbull, american bulldog, etc.) MAG | eBay[/url]


The weight harness in the 1st link looks alright. The main thing is the positioning of the weight---make sure it's either on top of the shoulders or forward of them and not behind. The thing looks a little too complicated honestly. Too many working parts on that. My Leerburg has ONE clip and its the rear padded strap. 

For $150-$160 that they're asking for that harness, you could almost buy 2 of the Leerburg weight vests that I recommend, depending on size. The most the Leerburg costs (before shipping) is $108.90 USD thats for a large size. King has a 26.5" girth measured right behind his shoulders where the chest is deepest which a small fits him perfectly. The small is only $75.90.

http://leerburg.com/792.htm

Here's a little more info on the foreign shipping for Leerburg orders: 
http://leerburg.com/shiprate.htm

The 2nd link didn't work for me.


----------



## jimxxx

The second link was a link from E-Bay.
The ad is removed but I found a pic.









The weights in both vests are 1,LBS each, and the prices are Inclusive the weights, and free shipping
The price from the ad with the MAG vest was about €80 ($91) ex shipping.

How much weight can you put in the Leerburg vest (are there different weights) 
I will look at the link you gave me thanks..


----------



## ames

Love how shiny and soft he looks!! So handsome!!!

I love these weighted vests. Not sure if you have checked those out or not.

Amazon.com : LaGuard Fitness Vest : Pet Vest Harnesses : Pet Supplies

Here is a video


----------



## jimxxx

Thanks Ames for those links I'm appreciate It.
I will check them looks good fit's well


----------



## STiLL WILL

ames said:


> Love how shiny and soft he looks!! So handsome!!!
> 
> I love these weighted vests. Not sure if you have checked those out or not.
> 
> Amazon.com : LaGuard Fitness Vest : Pet Vest Harnesses : Pet Supplies
> 
> Here is a video


Haha the Laguard was the vest I just got done reviewing and stopped using a few posts up. (post #458). I prefer the Leerburg over the LaGuard after using and owning both for weighted walking.

In my opinion, where the Laguard places the weights is mainly where the spine has to bear the weight. The Leerburg centers the weight over the front shoulders where I believe extra weight should be on a dog(if any).


----------



## STiLL WILL

Just a small update on King. Well, not much has changed haha.

I weighed King at our vet 3 weeks ago(shortly after his 2yr bday) and he was 57.5lbs on their scale. He's doing great. No problems to report(thank goodness).

Loves to work!! ...and I've definitely been increasing the intensity of his work steadily as he matured into 2yrs.

Here are some updated pics:


----------



## jttar

That is quite the wardrobe of collars King is sporting ------ he deserves 'em. 
Thanks for the new pictures Matt. As always, stunning. Love the KING harness!


----------



## DieselsMommie

WOW!!! This boy has always been a fav of mine and he is one of the reasons I came back  I was told how beautiful he matured and no doubt he did! Very very handsome!!


----------



## STiLL WILL

jttar said:


> That is quite the wardrobe of collars King is sporting ------ he deserves 'em.
> Thanks for the new pictures Matt. As always, stunning. Love the KING harness!





DieselsMommie said:


> WOW!!! This boy has always been a fav of mine and he is one of the reasons I came back  I was told how beautiful he matured and no doubt he did! Very very handsome!!


Don't know how I missed these lol....thank you both!!! 

Joe, he's totally a spoiled dog which is super evident LMAO! Collars are my addiction *sigh*

DM!! Good to hear from you again! Missed seeing ya on these boards! Hey thank you, really means a lot---King will always have updates on here I promise haha.


----------



## STiLL WILL

25 months & the beach body is ready lol...


----------



## TeamCourter

King looks great!


----------

